# Drain tech diaries



## Venomthirst

It has been decided that this deserves its own thread.. Welcome to drain tech diaries.. a day in the life of a drain tech.. no soldering here no faucet repairs.. This is the down and dirty side of plumbing.. When skat hits the fan this is the kind of scenarios you will see.. My area has it all New build, old , older and oldest.. so your going to see the different ways things are set up drainage wise and hopefully we'll get a laugh or two..


I'm going to try keep this thread alive by minimum weekly posts depending on what i am doing but Strictly drain cleaning and drain related stuff.. I'm a workaholic so honestly it shouldn't be an issue for material its getting footage that'll be hard.. If anyone has any ideas all I've got is a cellphone right now maybe an upgrade in equipment will come depends on how things pan out.


And make sure you guys like and subscribe maybe one day it'll help me out Im a broke azz Canuck ehh. I appreciate all who read and watch , dont be afraid to tell me im a idiot or at least let me know what you want to see.. like give me ideas too.. Im only so creative.




Starting a thread to post the worst of the worst you have come across... I'm talking about stuff that plumbers nightmares are composed of. Horror stories. Poo and anything that comes out of the drain nice root pics are encouraged too. I'm gonna start with a pic and a video.. Stories encouraged..pics and video links to provide visual.. better.. 

Sewer spoons.. ratatouille next to boiler

Sludge factor


----------



## Venomthirst

Yea I posted in that too... I as gross as it is I rather go into a dirty house to do a dirty job rather than a spotless house and snake the sewer it stresses me out like There is not enough preparedness or cleaning supplies in the world to not make some kind of mess.. 

Today was in multi million dollar house was ther for like close to 4 hours snaking this line.. pluggered solid.. sludge line lady said never used this toilet just cleaned it today and flushed and it backed up....

It had dried out and was 40' of papier mache.. just had to push it all the way to the septic tank and run water and snake and all sorts of fun..

lately it's been all septic tanks.. had one where they used a 2.5" galv fence post as the pipe from house to tank lmfao


----------



## OpenSights

Never say never. I haven’t pulled spoons out with my cable!


----------



## Venomthirst

I've pulled other companies cables out with my cable.. more than once...

Pulled one out of an apartment building toilet stack it was a 5/16" cable about 35' long coiled up on mine made it hell of a job to get it out..

Another was a mainline cable 5/8 or 3/4".. pulled it out of a 4" stack cleanout at a house came out easy though..

Hockey sticks in manholes are common around housing complexes here were Canadian Eh!


----------



## Tango

Venomthirst said:


> I've pulled other companies cables out with my cable.. more than once...
> 
> Pulled one out of an apartment building toilet stack it was a 5/16" cable about 35' long coiled up on mine made it hell of a job to get it out..
> 
> Another was a mainline cable 5/8 or 3/4".. pulled it out of a 4" stack cleanout at a house came out easy though..
> 
> Hockey sticks in manholes are common around housing complexes here were Canadian Eh!


Why do guys cut their cable in a pipe and you are able to retrieve them? They get stuck cut them off and leave the job? How and why do you get them out and they can't?


----------



## Venomthirst

Maybe I'm not sure sometimes it's like they didn't anchor it to the drum so if you let go gravity pulls it in.. or if their cables are old and weak it snaps.. maybe they give up maybe they just get paid leave and hope for the best.. 

I ve only once used camera to retrieve a cable and it was our own it was worn and broke k1500 cable we just hooked it with retriever and yanked it out.. 
our fault really and I'll be first to admit it.. we got it out and got a dig job out of it still because sewer was broken bad and infested with tree branches


----------



## Venomthirst

Hes my little buddy and sewer maggots https://youtu.be/gcxQ9t7lE4s
https://youtu.be/wiWKJSn7Od4


----------



## Venomthirst

Mental illness affects everyone


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Venomthirst said:


> Mental illness affects everyone



some more than others................:vs_laugh::vs_laugh: :vs_laugh:


----------



## Venomthirst

Pulled out a handy hacks cable out today...

Well I didn't the guy I was working with did lmao.. I loosened the monster root ball they had on the end and he finished it off..

They had dug up the floor and this that and the other.. I first worked the home depot rental machine to get the cable loosened then once I got it spinning again I knew we'd get it out...

So I worked machine back and forth for over an hour then let took a break and let the senior man give it a shot and it came out with about 50lbs of roots on it..

We looked around I found the main c.o buried under a kitchen sink under tile...

Set it up to go back and clean it properly with a real machine and camera... 

Twas a nice last call of the day.. the handymen came while we were working on it... we got cable out and they wrapped it up quickly and we off.. they had brought a come along to try and get the cables out.. 

I've had my snake stuck in mega roots like that so many times it's not even funny just gotta keep working it she'll come back.. That's why h.d won't even rent you real blades to clean your drain just ones to poke a hole in it..

Most people look at the auger bits I put on and go holy! Your gonna put that in there...

I've gotten calls where guys been cleaning it himself for 10 years and now I gotta go and clean a pipe with a tree trunk growing in it.... Not fun


----------



## Tango

Venomthirst said:


> That's why h.d won't even rent you real blades to clean your drain just ones to poke a hole in it..


Here HD rents the general and ALL the cutters!. Sometimes I get calls from diy who tried their luck clearing their main line and failed. I decline them all. First I'm not risking getting stuck with my medium sized machine and second if they were so cheap to do it themselves what give me the guarantee they won't cause me trouble and blaming me for a broken pipe or whatever story they are going to come up with or that they will be paying?


----------



## Venomthirst

We don't want to do those calls trust me.. But we have been slow and I these people begged our office to send us.. h.d here rents up to a 3" cutter.. our sewer laterals are 6" to front of house or building trap whatever comes first here.. Hardest place to get all roots out is 4x6 clay reducer..

It was the general but open cage I use a speed rooter 92... I've had to use my cable to dig out other cables before too.. I use 5/8" cable does the job... for heavy root infiltration k1500 is what you want though turns roots into coleslaw in no time


----------



## Venomthirst

Crappy video quality... but my 1st call today

https://youtu.be/qpnfxmoxCSc


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Venomthirst said:


> Crappy video quality... but my 1st call today
> 
> https://youtu.be/qpnfxmoxCSc



first off...better you than me...:vs_laugh:....thats why i dont do drain cleaning...welded waste lines??? WTF...you need to add a charge for having to work in that slop....get yourself one of those 2 gallon sprayers and mix up a bleach solution to at least kill some of the smell and bacteria in that crawl space...


----------



## ECH

Venomthirst said:


> Crappy video quality... but my 1st call today
> 
> https://youtu.be/qpnfxmoxCSc


For me, that would have been a referral to a remediation company before setting foot in that slop. Good for you for having a gas mask at least.

Setting aside your safety down there, her safety living on top of that needs to be considered too.


----------



## Venomthirst

Yea it was fun.. we got the job to excavate and repair.. even though I did most of excavation already... hopefully dry out before next week a bit... also found another leak on main water feed so we got that repair also shes just happy to have everything figured out

I told her she should call someone but she wasn't interested not the worst one I've seen..

welded waste lines are not common here I've seen them before though.. 

I'll go back and fix it up.. I'm tired today been a busy one lol 6 calls 3 mains and 2 kitchens... last one was a grocery store flooding out and already had people there trying to figure it out.. I think we got it fixed though plugged catch basin.. if it doesn't fix it its gonna be the water main


----------



## Tango

Venomthirst said:


> Crappy video quality... but my 1st call today
> 
> https://youtu.be/qpnfxmoxCSc


Wow! That's a serious mess that needs bio hazard suits and H2S monitor. The insurance would take care for the mess but not the repair. I bet it would also need an entire perimeter dig and decontamination. 20 000$ or more?

That's one reason I don't really do mains. laterals are usually clean.


----------



## Tango

Venomthirst said:


> Yea it was fun.. we got the job to excavate and repair.. even though I did most of excavation already... hopefully dry out before next week a bit... also found another leak on main water feed so we got that repair also shes just happy to have everything figured out
> 
> I told her she should call someone but she wasn't interested not the worst one I've seen..
> 
> welded waste lines are not common here I've seen them before though..
> 
> I'll go back and fix it up.. I'm tired today been a busy one lol 6 calls 3 mains and 2 kitchens... last one was a grocery store flooding out and already had people there trying to figure it out.. I think we got it fixed though plugged catch basin.. if it doesn't fix it its gonna be the water main


In the video you mention the boss only supplies you only one drain machine? If I had that many calls my employee would have the whole line up of drain machines, cables and tools. Does your boss have the greedy and cheapness syndrome?


----------



## Debo22

Venomthirst said:


> Crappy video quality... but my 1st call today
> 
> https://youtu.be/qpnfxmoxCSc


You broke my first rule of drain cleaning- “don’t get it on you”


----------



## Venomthirst

Tango said:


> Venomthirst said:
> 
> 
> 
> Crappy video quality... but my 1st call today
> 
> https://youtu.be/qpnfxmoxCSc
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! That's a serious mess that needs bio hazard suits and H2S monitor. The insurance would take care for the mess but not the repair. I bet it would also need an entire perimeter dig and decontamination. 20 000$ or more?
> 
> That's one reason I don't really do mains. laterals are usually clean.
Click to expand...

In this job sometime you just gotta do what you have to do... honestly not even that bad I've had alot worse.. yes should definitely do some de-contamination I won't even tell you how I deal with that stuff you don't want to know.. 

It was maybe only a 5x5 area that was affected I built a platform out of 2x4s and ply wood over affected area.. wasn't to bad I was pretty clean... usually I'd wear a tyvek suit in there but i had run out.. 

When I go back I'll dig out most of the poo and do some more decontam with the stuff the restoration guys use and I'll be fine.

Didn't even stink like I said it's still cold out.. if it was dog heat of summer It'd be a different story... 

Once had to cut floor out of trailer to get under it had sunken to its axles over 50 years In a swamp
Had to get under there and hook up the sewer it had fallen apart... I said dont use toilet for 1 month I'll be back and that's when I did repair...

If I can I'll post an after video... You guys haven't seen nothing yet.. I might invest in some better recording equipment and start showing a Day in the life... 

I've been a "Drain Technician" for ten years my company only signed me up last year as a plumber as my boss was afraid I'd leave after I got my gas license (G2 400k btu and under) We dont have apprenticeships for gas fitting like other provinces do..

UH OH! I got a call Major Flood stay tuned 😜 I like drain cleaning more than plumbing truthfully when you see the water drain it's so satisfying


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Venomthirst said:


> In this job sometime you just gotta do what you have to do... honestly not even that bad I've had alot worse.. yes should definitely do some de-contamination I won't even tell you how I deal with that stuff you don't want to know..
> 
> It was maybe only a 5x5 area that was affected I built a platform out of 2x4s and ply wood over affected area.. wasn't to bad I was pretty clean... usually I'd wear a tyvek suit in there but i had run out..
> 
> When I go back I'll dig out most of the poo and do some more decontam with the stuff the restoration guys use and I'll be fine.
> 
> Didn't even stink like I said it's still cold out.. if it was dog heat of summer It'd be a different story...
> 
> Once had to cut floor out of trailer to get under it had sunken to its axles over 50 years In a swamp
> Had to get under there and hook up the sewer it had fallen apart... I said dont use toilet for 1 month I'll be back and that's when I did repair...
> 
> If I can I'll post an after video... You guys haven't seen nothing yet.. I might invest in some better recording equipment and start showing a Day in the life...
> 
> I've been a "Drain Technician" for ten years my company only signed me up last year as a plumber as my boss was afraid I'd leave after I got my gas license (G2 400k btu and under) We dont have apprenticeships for gas fitting like other provinces do..
> 
> UH OH! I got a call Major Flood stay tuned 😜 I like drain cleaning more than plumbing truthfully when you see the water drain it's so satisfying


you may want to get some blood tests done for hepatitis and some of the other nastiness you can pick up from raw sewage....


----------



## Venomthirst

I got my shots for a and b... I get it plus i wash up with soap and bleach solution and sanitizer after every job


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Venomthirst said:


> I got my shots for a and b... I get it plus i wash up with soap and bleach solution and sanitizer after every job


just be careful of any open cuts on your body and eyes, nose and mouth, not to get any splash into those....


----------



## Venomthirst

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> Venomthirst said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got my shots for a and b... I get it plus i wash up with soap and bleach solution and sanitizer after every job
> 
> 
> 
> just be careful of any open cuts on your body and eyes, nose and mouth, not to get any splash into those....
Click to expand...

For sure I totally agree I also ask if they have any communicable diseases if that's the right word to describe..


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Venomthirst said:


> For sure I totally agree I also ask if they have any communicable diseases if that's the right word to describe..


well in the usa its illegal to ask that question...but by some little talk you can get some history to prepare for what info you get...the term" use universal precautions " was the code word if someone had aids or some other communicable disease...


----------



## skoronesa

Venomthirst said:


> We don't want to do those calls trust me.. But we have been slow and I these people begged our office to send us.. h.d here rents up to a 3" cutter.. our sewer laterals are 6" to front of house or building trap whatever comes first here.. Hardest place to get all roots out is 4x6 clay reducer..
> 
> It was the general but open cage I use a speed rooter 92... I've had to use my cable to dig out other cables before too.. I use 5/8" cable does the job... for heavy root infiltration k1500 is what you want though turns roots into coleslaw in no time



I use the 92 with closed drums, 100' of 5/8" or 75' of 3/4". The general 92 is where it's at man!!


We do have a sectional but if my 92 can't get it I refer them to a jetting and excavation company.




.


----------



## Venomthirst

I use the 92 with closed drums, 100' of 5/8" or 75' of 3/4". The general 92 is where it's at man!!


We do have a sectional but if my 92 can't get it I refer them to a jetting and excavation company.




.[/QUOTE]

I use the 92 daily one of the most versatile out there and it's a work horse.. I love it... however I am getting tired of dragging it up walk up apt buildings 5 floors or whatever.. or even second floor bathrooms... basements aren't bad as long as the stairs are good... I've had to take it completely apart to get it into some jobs... that is where the k60 excels hoards, tight spaces, multiple story toilet stacks... I'm leaving a call right now second floor toilet one of our guys snaked it Friday I'm back today to do the job right they used k3800 w 3/8" cable... 

I'm the type of person if its 3" toilet stack or combo stack it's the general.. if its kitchen waste it's the 3800, unless I have a 3" c.o to work from (multi-story lower end) 

So i snaked it got it going but the toilet flange was 3" under 2 sub floors with 4 repairs on top of it.. I put toilet back on once it leaked.. I said it's getting changed no floor left.. screwed up some new stuff took 4 pieces of 5/8" to get up to floor level.. it wasn't pretty but its strong and it works..

Wish I got some footage but I asked for a hand.. it's always easier to set a new flange in with 2 guys.. jobs done and it won't leak again used 3/4" foam or 1/2" foam gasket and worked like a charm.. its housing so tenant was really happy... if she was footing the bill not so much


----------



## Tango

Venomthirst said:


> Wish I got some footage but I asked for a hand.. it's always easier to set a new flange in with 2 guys.. jobs done and it won't leak again used 3/4" foam or 1/2" foam gasket and worked like a charm.. its housing so tenant was really happy... if she was footing the bill not so much


You have a picture of that I'm not sure what you are talking about.


----------



## Venomthirst

Sometimes things more sense in my head then what I write... I meant a video of how we repaired the flange.. like the process or even a pic of the flange in the floor bein like 3" below finished floor.. I got a video of me putting toilet back on before I decided it's going to get repaired now instead of Monday..

I put toilet back on it leaked because the previous repairs had been stacked up was no good so we cut it out put new flange.. had to screw new wood to underside and stack up plywood to build up where floor had rotten then screw our flange to the new stuff we had pieced in to get it where it needed to be..


----------



## Venomthirst

Grease factory

A mainline I did today easy peasy lemon squeezy... Tango dont bust my balls, yes my truck is a mess lol.. I'm going to try and create at least 1 video a week for you guys to enjoy about my life snaking drains for a living.. 

Like I said before I'm not the best nor will I ever be I'm just the average dough head that had to work for a living trying to get by in the great white north.. My city is quite large like 5 or 6th largest in Canada it's old as hell like predates Canada itself..

So if you guys want me to keep making crappy videos let me know if not I'll keep the drain tech diaries to myself 😛
P.s first 45 seconds are quite I accidentally caught a song on radio and didn't realize so copyright infringement laws in effect, oh and sequencing isn't correct please forgive my lack of editing ability I'm still looking for decent video editing software 

https://youtu.be/JmXOj9QWiKY


----------



## Tango

Venomthirst said:


> Grease factory
> 
> A mainline I did today easy peasy lemon squeezy... Tango dont bust my balls, yes my truck is a mess lol.. I'm going to try and create at least 1 video a week for you guys to enjoy about my life snaking drains for a living..
> 
> Like I said before I'm not the best nor will I ever be I'm just the average dough head that had to work for a living trying to get by in the great white north.. My city is quite large like 5 or 6th largest in Canada it's old as hell like predates Canada itself..
> 
> So if you guys want me to keep making crappy videos let me know if not I'll keep the drain tech diaries to myself 😛
> P.s first 45 seconds are quite I accidentally caught a song on radio and didn't realize so copyright infringement laws in effect
> https://youtu.be/JmXOj9QWiKY



I like videos, I always like to catch a technique that will improve my game.


----------



## Tango

Venomthirst said:


> Grease factory
> 
> A mainline I did today easy peasy lemon squeezy... Tango dont bust my balls, yes my truck is a mess lol.. I'm going to try and create at least 1 video a week for you guys to enjoy about my life snaking drains for a living..
> 
> Like I said before I'm not the best nor will I ever be I'm just the average dough head that had to work for a living trying to get by in the great white north.. My city is quite large like 5 or 6th largest in Canada it's old as hell like predates Canada itself..
> 
> So if you guys want me to keep making crappy videos let me know if not I'll keep the drain tech diaries to myself 😛
> P.s first 45 seconds are quite I accidentally caught a song on radio and didn't realize so copyright infringement laws in effect, oh and sequencing isn't correct please forgive my lack of editing ability I'm still looking for decent video editing software
> 
> https://youtu.be/JmXOj9QWiKY


I know 100% the customer in your video would of called me and kept on shopping.


----------



## Venomthirst

Tango said:


> Venomthirst said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grease factory
> 
> A mainline I did today easy peasy lemon squeezy... Tango dont bust my balls, yes my truck is a mess lol.. I'm going to try and create at least 1 video a week for you guys to enjoy about my life snaking drains for a living..
> 
> Like I said before I'm not the best nor will I ever be I'm just the average dough head that had to work for a living trying to get by in the great white north.. My city is quite large like 5 or 6th largest in Canada it's old as hell like predates Canada itself..
> 
> So if you guys want me to keep making crappy videos let me know if not I'll keep the drain tech diaries to myself 😛
> P.s first 45 seconds are quite I accidentally caught a song on radio and didn't realize so copyright infringement laws in effect
> https://youtu.be/JmXOj9QWiKY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like videos, I always like to catch a technique that will improve my game.
Click to expand...

For you I'll make up some technical videos... Like how to properly coil a sewer hose.. how to twist a sewer hose... Honestly doesn't sound like much but it does take a long time to master it.. I'm going to get that toilet video up too so you can see what I meant by rubber or foam seals


----------



## Venomthirst

Lmao yes even I was ready to leave


----------



## Tango

Venomthirst said:


> Lmao yes even I was ready to leave


From a single word, it can tell stories. :wink:


----------



## Venomthirst

Yea shes was like I used so and so before... And they were cheaper... I was like oh how come you didn't call those guys... Well they couldn't come out ..Oh really well our rates are our rates not their rates.. and then shes like oh you offer seniors discount I said yes but this is how much it is and shes like what!.. Isaid you could wait till Monday and get those guys back...

At the end of it she questioned if I did a good job.. I was like really wow! Your pouring grease down your sewer.. I said really you should be getting your sewer flushed with all that grease but its double what you pay for snake.. 

I put a 6" blade through your trap to road most guys don't even have those blades I put 4" cutters from f.d to trap if you had a stack c.o I would've done it from there too but dont ask me to start snaking showers and sinks and laundry tubs your asking for trouble... if you want me to I will but I ain't doing it for free it's going to be more... 

If the fixture was plugged I'd do it just because it's the right thing to do but if it's taking water and draining normally then no.. But the other guys do it.. okay well next time call them.. them shes like do you do it on side.. I said for sure I told her its double what my boss charges though .. she laughed


----------



## Venomthirst

Back at the crawl space... just a vidya showing what we did to repair it.. not much drain cleaning involved... yes, that 1.5" abs is crooked its hitting back side of toilet was plumbing in like that prevously threaded connection to stack leaking due to that stress... No, it wasnt me who burnt the wall soldering.. I soldered up to the second shut off.. coworker yes im throwing him under bus, toasted up the wall and connected to cpvc.. But we got job done.. We didnt know what we were going to use but decided against pex in this scenario it turned out a decent job and I doubt she'll have a problem again.. water lines replaced due to leaky galvanized piping and we decided to take small section of lead


Overall job went well and there can always be room for improvement, so here it is


----------



## Venomthirst

Boiler room surprise


----------



## OpenSights

One of my biggest customers called Sunday night. Tub is plugged and they couldn’t open it with their drill. Basement unit.

Me: Does the toilet flush?

Maintenance guy: yes

Me: Ok, I’ll be there tomorrow, I’ll call you when I’m on my way.

Monday We show up... its the main. 

Return with my truck, opens up about 40’ out. This complex is riddled with grease. Told them to have it jetted. Yesterday I get a call, backed up again. They never called to have it jetted. So I throw my cable down the line again. Grease and wipes this time. Last night I got a text from the owner, backed up again. Wanted to know how much for evening rate or just let the tenants wait till 12-2:00 for jetting. 

Told him to tell me everything they say for future issues.

Eventually I’ll get a jetter, but the one I want is $54k.


----------



## Venomthirst

OpenSights said:


> One of my biggest customers called Sunday night. Tub is plugged and they couldn’t open it with their drill. Basement unit.
> 
> Me: Does the toilet flush?
> 
> Maintenance guy: yes
> 
> Me: Ok, I’ll be there tomorrow, I’ll call you when I’m on my way.
> 
> Monday We show up... its the main.
> 
> Return with my truck, opens up about 40’ out. This complex is riddled with grease. Told them to have it jetted. Yesterday I get a call, backed up again. They never called to have it jetted. So I throw my cable down the line again. Grease and wipes this time. Last night I got a text from the owner, backed up again. Wanted to know how much for evening rate or just let the tenants wait till 12-2:00 for jetting.
> 
> Told him to tell me everything they say for future issues.
> 
> Eventually I’ll get a jetter, but the one I want is $54k.


Yea jetters are expensive but if your doing commercial it's a must.. we have 3.. a harben 12gpm , a 4020, and a 4018... mostly use the harben it's a old usjet trailer unit chopped up and put into a cube.. it does jetting and only jetting... 2 guys in that truck roll around daily.. 

You gotta have the clientel or maintenance contracts for it to be worth while... like for that place riddled with grease need to be jetted videoed to make sure all goo is gone.. then put on a yearly maintenance or whatever.. most people dont wanna pay for maintenance rather just let them flood


----------



## OpenSights

Right now I’m solo and don’t plan on adding a truck or employees. Toyed with the idea of buying a skid mount from Jetters Northwest, but want to pay my camera off before any other big purchases.

Jet jobs I come across are hit and miss for me. I can go six months without a line that needs it and six months with ten jobs.

Once my Master retires I’ll be looking at building my customer base, as of right now I’m in a good spot.


----------



## Tango

OpenSights said:


> One of my biggest customers called Sunday night. Tub is plugged and they couldn’t open it with their drill. Basement unit.
> 
> Me: Does the toilet flush?
> 
> Maintenance guy: yes
> 
> Me: Ok, I’ll be there tomorrow, I’ll call you when I’m on my way.
> 
> Monday We show up... its the main.
> 
> Return with my truck, opens up about 40’ out. This complex is riddled with grease. Told them to have it jetted. Yesterday I get a call, backed up again. They never called to have it jetted. So I throw my cable down the line again. Grease and wipes this time. Last night I got a text from the owner, backed up again. Wanted to know how much for evening rate or just let the tenants wait till 12-2:00 for jetting.
> 
> Told him to tell me everything they say for future issues.
> 
> Eventually I’ll get a jetter, but the one I want is $54k.



Why don't you start with a small machine, make money and it'll start to pay for a bigger one. Didn't you want to specialize in drain cleaning? You already have the camera.

I don't want to specialize in drain cleaning but I did get the small jetter. When I need options I have them and it a cross sell. (not upsell but cross sell, this is where people use the wrong term)


----------



## Venomthirst

Tango said:


> OpenSights said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of my biggest customers called Sunday night. Tub is plugged and they couldn’t open it with their drill. Basement unit.
> 
> Me: Does the toilet flush?
> 
> Maintenance guy: yes
> 
> Me: Ok, I’ll be there tomorrow, I’ll call you when I’m on my way.
> 
> Monday We show up... its the main.
> 
> Return with my truck, opens up about 40’ out. This complex is riddled with grease. Told them to have it jetted. Yesterday I get a call, backed up again. They never called to have it jetted. So I throw my cable down the line again. Grease and wipes this time. Last night I got a text from the owner, backed up again. Wanted to know how much for evening rate or just let the tenants wait till 12-2:00 for jetting.
> 
> Told him to tell me everything they say for future issues.
> 
> Eventually I’ll get a jetter, but the one I want is $54k.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you start with a small machine, make money and it'll start to pay for a bigger one. Didn't you want to specialize in drain cleaning? You already have the camera.
> 
> I don't want to specialize in drain cleaning but I did get the small jetter. When I need options I have them and it a cross sell. (not upsell but cross sell, this is where people use the wrong term)
Click to expand...

The camera is the most needed tool in my opinion your gonna make more money off that then a jetter... If you can show someone that this is the problem and This is where it is then your golden... like heavy grease can be chewed up by snake... and there maybe other methods of getting it out...

I only call for jetter if it's like heavy sludge and it can't be cleared with snake... also jetter for really long runs... but if you show them a problem and say hey here's what we can do option 1 maintain it... option 2 dig it up... option 3 dont do anything and hopefully it doesn't cost you in the end...


----------



## OpenSights

Tango said:


> Why don't you start with a small machine, make money and it'll start to pay for a bigger one. Didn't you want to specialize in drain cleaning? You already have the camera.
> 
> I don't want to specialize in drain cleaning but I did get the small jetter. When I need options I have them and it a cross sell. (not upsell but cross sell, this is where people use the wrong term)


K6200, 100’ 5/8 cable and 3.5” cutter. Only thing I have bigger is my k1500 and if I used that they’d be replacing carpet, maybe a cat or dog if it got in the way.

I have a 3200psi pressure washer that I occasionally use to jet kitchen lines once I’ve opened them with a cable.

The problem with grease is a cable can poke a hole, but it won’t remove the grease.


----------



## Venomthirst

Do you use general style ends or no.. I use my 6" expanding blade to chew grease up quite well like I've seen where the grease is like concrete and we gotta use special measures even with a good jetter to get it out but .... that's top secret information lol


----------



## OpenSights

Finally heard back. Apparently there’s some sort of clean out plug in the line 25’ out. The brass plug I removed the broken one Monday. 

Next Monday I plan on cabiling to retrieve it. Big bucks if I save them from a bustup. Fair, they are a good customer, but fair for me too.


----------



## OpenSights

Venomthirst said:


> Do you use general style ends or no.. I use my 6" expanding blade to chew grease up quite well like I've seen where the grease is like concrete and we gotta use special measures even with a good jetter to get it out but .... that's top secret information lol


Depends on the line. I don’t use expandable cutters or hole saw type. Two blade, half cutter, three blade, clogchopper.... kink, whatever works.

I’ve trained a half dozen cleaners, and what I learned early on is that what works for me doesn’t work for someone else.


----------



## Venomthirst

Awesome good luck to you on getting that cleanout plug out..


----------



## OpenSights

Thanks! Done it many times, but sometimes it’s at the sacrifice of $100’s worth of equipment vs. thousands of digging or bust up. Some still complain.


----------



## Venomthirst

OpenSights said:


> Thanks! Done it many times, but sometimes it’s at the sacrifice of $100’s worth of equipment vs. thousands of digging or bust up. Some still complain.


Yup been there before retrieving is where you innovative spirit shines through.. every guy I've trained quit after lol.. dont have what it takes.. The guy that trained me is amazing.. I call him the drain guru he can smell cleanouts.. 

Hes been doing it 40 years and honestly hes still a work horse been times where me and him tag team a drain for like 8 hrs straight to get all roots out.. 

The most important thing hes taught me is keep your cool.. he says dont worry you'll figure it out it just takes time Rome wasn't built in a day.. 

He was either the first or damn near first guy to operate a jetter and has trained tons of the guys up here in Toronto area.. 

We've been doing jobs and someone comes by and go is that you, your still doing this.. 

Were the go to guys in our city and the city uses us for cleaning and inspection of sewer laterals.. in my area you gotta know how to use your equipment.. drains dont go the way you think they do.. alot go through what used to be alleys or whatever that have changed.. they hook together with other houses run separately do all sorts of strange stuff..

I have fun doing my job and I know that if I can't clear its gonna be gone..


----------



## OpenSights

Venomthirst said:


> Yup been there before retrieving is where you innovative spirit shines through.. every guy I've trained quit after lol.. dont have what it takes.. The guy that trained me is amazing.. I call him the drain guru he can smell cleanouts..
> 
> Hes been doing it 40 years and honestly hes still a work horse been times where me and him tag team a drain for like 8 hrs straight to get all roots out..
> 
> The most important thing hes taught me is keep your cool.. he says dont worry you'll figure it out it just takes time Rome wasn't built in a day..
> 
> He was either the first or damn near first guy to operate a jetter and has trained tons of the guys up here in Toronto area..
> 
> We've been doing jobs and someone comes by and go is that you, your still doing this..
> 
> Were the go to guys in our city and the city uses us for cleaning and inspection of sewer laterals.. in my area you gotta know how to use your equipment.. drains dont go the way you think they do.. alot go through what used to be alleys or whatever that have changed.. they hook together with other houses run separately do all sorts of strange stuff..
> 
> I have fun doing my job and I know that if I can't clear its gonna be gone..


Lol! You might might have helped me figure out why I like to brew! There is a saying in brewing, “relax, don’t worry, have a home brew, RDWHAHB”. 

Back to cleaning, yeah it’s a passion of the challenge, the thrill of when you get stuck and come out on top. While it’s nice to have those 15 minute jobs, a challenge is always appreciated!


----------



## Venomthirst

Its Friday... now most of you look forward to friday.. those in the drain service world know that its the busiest day of the week. 
Its the day before time and a half kicks in and its usually a skat show... so far today ive done sewage pump call... then a kitchen... bathroom vanity... then another kitchen now im about an hour from home and the call was kitchen and bathroom drains plugged so we will see how this goes... calls are piling up, base just msgd me and said we have 12 calls pending kick it in H... 

Heres my cable after the kitchen might be a little more going on than being pluggered up...


----------



## Venomthirst

Snake everything was the call...

First 3 are kitchen last 2 are bathtub and vanity


----------



## Tango

Venomthirst said:


> Snake everything was the call...
> 
> First 3 are kitchen last 2 are bathtub and vanity


Why don't you use the ridgid guide tube for the tub, makes life so much easier.


----------



## Venomthirst

Is that the tube with the auto feed thingy ma Bob... If it is I'm not a huge fan of auto feed.. I usually wipe my cables and pick the hair balls off it as I come back .. I dont use auto feed for any machine.. though I have it on my personal general and k38...

Also that's the 1/4" cable I usually run 5/16 but I had a 1/4" hanging around so I put it on... also I was thinking to let you know if you still have the Philip's screws on your cable tie down I like to replace with stainless steel bolts instead of screws I had to drill those Philip's out to get my cable out...

Tango your probably right that it's easier but I manage just fine without and I usually dont make a mess... once in a while when it's really gooey


----------



## Tango

Venomthirst said:


> Is that the tube with the auto feed thingy ma Bob... If it is I'm not a huge fan of auto feed.. I usually wipe my cables and pick the hair balls off it as I come back .. I dont use auto feed for any machine.. though I have it on my personal general and k38...
> 
> Also that's the 1/4" cable I usually run 5/16 but I had a 1/4" hanging around so I put it on... also I was thinking to let you know if you still have the Philip's screws on your cable tie down I like to replace with stainless steel bolts instead of screws I had to drill those Philip's out to get my cable out...
> 
> Tango your probably right that it's easier but I manage just fine without and I usually dont make a mess... once in a while when it's really gooey


You can put on the guide tube on the machine alone or on the autofeed. The autofeed comes in real handy when the cable doesn't want to go through a bend. It only works for 3/8 and 1/2" cables. Also perfect when retrieving and wiping the cable back in as you can have 2 hands on the rag and concentrate on what you are doing.


----------



## Tango

I'll check if I can get stainless screws, good point! Redwood used to say he didn't attach the cable in the drum.


----------



## Venomthirst

Tango said:


> I'll check if I can get stainless screws, good point! Redwood used to say he didn't attach the cable in the drum.


I picked them up at Rona 2 days ago when I changed cable.. I use bolts that a socket will go on 1/2" bolt or 7/16 I use a flat washer then a lock washer under that as well 1" bolt I believe.. I had them on my big drum just forgot to put them on little drum till I changed cable... I use to use k40 for all my little drains but it went kaput...

Some of our guys dont use the tie down but if you get into something hard like Bobby pins or coins then the cable will skip and won't bite into the blockage...

See this is why drain cleaning is an art.. everyone does things differently and there is no right or wrong way... if it works for you right on , if you can pick up something from someone else along the way its nice too...


----------



## Venomthirst

Sludgey main line with a back water valve... nice to work from a bwv as it's like a manhole you can go both ways if that's your thing 😕 and clean with the 6" blades in our area we have 6" laterals from main c.o out lots if room for them roots to grow.. anyways


----------



## Venomthirst

More pics same job... job was a regular customer and I've cleaned the sewer before as well as video so 6" blades to street as maintenance


----------



## OpenSights

About time I really start posting in this thread. 

I take pics for out-of-town LLs so they can see what I see. The dirtiest pics most of them get.... maybe.

Bedtime, busy next two days, finish taxes this weekend... none are on my tablet, all on my phone, to big of a file.


----------



## Venomthirst

For sure I dont want to hold down the fort here.. I like contributions.. collaborative ideas or just what you do.. I've been busy just doing hw tanks.. 4 this week so far bahhh... and some urranals


----------



## OpenSights

I’d rather clean a grease trap than a urinal!

Yesterday I had a laundry line, ended up cabling the floor drain too. Must have a kitchen line tied in too. This is the grease I pulled out by hand from the floor drain.


----------



## Venomthirst

Looks stanky


----------



## OpenSights

Not bad really. I cabled a drain there about 7 years ago, not this one. My master tackled it probably 15 years ago. Said to proceed with caution. Now one of my biggest customers own it. Went pretty easy. Spent more time BS with the maintenance guy than working. Had a half hour to kill before my next one, and they really don’t give a crap anymore.


----------



## OpenSights

Double tap.


----------



## Venomthirst

A new addition to my family... just used some white lithium grease to clean up some rust... when I have free time will perform maintenance greasing recommended by ridgid... 

this is older style machine with 1hp motor... got it used for a deal 165 of cable 1 cable slightly kinked... this machine honestly looks rarely used... going to buy new jaws and give this puppy a regular diet of tree branches... 

cables were in cages only 1 cage is decent 3 others junk.. I prefer tires so once I get everything oiled up and ready to go I'll take pics... did not come with guide hose next time I'm at ridgid dealer I'll inquire about pricing if its reasonable I'll purchase if not I'll make one


----------



## OpenSights

Referral from a plumber. Pic from HO. I don’t have a jetter. Friday.

Wish me luck.


----------



## skoronesa

Venomthirst said:


> A new addition to my family... just used some white lithium grease to clean up some rust... when I have free time will perform maintenance greasing recommended by ridgid...
> 
> this is older style machine with 1hp motor... got it used for a deal 165 of cable 1 cable slightly kinked... this machine honestly looks rarely used... going to buy new jaws and give this puppy a regular diet of tree branches...
> 
> cables were in cages only 1 cage is decent 3 others junk.. I prefer tires so once I get everything oiled up and ready to go I'll take pics... did not come with guide hose next time I'm at ridgid dealer I'll inquire about pricing if its reasonable I'll purchase if not I'll make one





We have one of those, same exact one. We only have 100' though which is fine with me. If I can't get it with my 100' 5/8" I don't need to go back. I have more than enough work all the time. We are short on guys. I just tell them to call and have someone else we work with jet it. They do excavation too so it works out good.








.


----------



## Venomthirst

skoronesa said:


> Venomthirst said:
> 
> 
> 
> A new addition to my family... just used some white lithium grease to clean up some rust... when I have free time will perform maintenance greasing recommended by ridgid...
> 
> this is older style machine with 1hp motor... got it used for a deal 165 of cable 1 cable slightly kinked... this machine honestly looks rarely used... going to buy new jaws and give this puppy a regular diet of tree branches...
> 
> cables were in cages only 1 cage is decent 3 others junk.. I prefer tires so once I get everything oiled up and ready to go I'll take pics... did not come with guide hose next time I'm at ridgid dealer I'll inquire about pricing if its reasonable I'll purchase if not I'll make one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have one of those, same exact one. We only have 100' though which is fine with me. If I can't get it with my 100' 5/8" I don't need to go back. I have more than enough work all the time. We are short on guys. I just tell them to call and have someone else we work with jet it. They do excavation too so it works out good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

This one is for my own family not my works.. we have all the goodies at work I'm just building my own stuff... its a decent machine.. my cousin backed up last week so I tried it out works good.. I own a speed rooter 91 and k3800 with 2 large drums one with 1/2" with 7/8" ridgid pin and I have 3/8" with 5/8" ridgid pin and also I have small drum with 5/16 cable...and now k1500b with 165' I think one cable is pooched though I got them soaking in diesel fuel..

I'm just working on camera and jetter... so I'm ready to launch drains only company... no tinkering with faucets.. no hunting down weird parts for anything... just cleaning drains from 3/4" up to 10".. I've been working in the field for quite a while and I know the short comings of the businesses in my area... 

it's hard work and I dont mind it I know of 30 or more plumbers/ plumbing companies that dont do the drains and they call and ask for me a lot because they know I'm clean and treat the customers homes as my own... 

They also know that if I cant get it then it's time for excavation.. also I'm known at city hall as one of best sewer locators in the city... not trying to float my boat there is better out there...

I just know that I'd be able to provide a good service and be able to make a good living doing it..

I agree with you 100% if 100' isn't enough either put a c.o in or use jetter but I do like the option of just rodding out the tree roots too.. 

like sometimes it's nice to not add water to the situation to make things worse... sometimes you have no choice (sludge line) 

general is always my go to because its 1 to 2 trips max to the basement... my bucket with cutter heads hammer chisel and sockets multi screw driver and the machine.... once in a while extra trip for extension cords and trouble light... the general is a less mess machine.. but if basement is unfinished and there are heavy roots k1500 would likely be a better option 

however... the generals root ripper cutter is amazing at heavily matted root blockages I've cut some doozys out with it.. even some that the k1500 wouldn't touch so really it's a trade off... heavy as hell one trip or a few trips lighter but more setup..

If it's a manhole you need jetter it's just a struggle trying to snake it.. I've done it before many times it's just no fun... plus sometimes there like 40+ ft deep around here like even the jetter is a bit tricky....

I've had ones where I'm just done ready give up almost... ready to leave for a mental break.. and I just drop hose in fire it up and bam hose finds outlet... even though i tried for 2- 3 hours looking for it... like some people may think oh how hard is it....lol well in middle of night -30 and 70+ townhouses are flooding.. plus you spent over and hour tracing everything out because 6 manholes are full ... then you find the last one and it's like 40' deep... 

oh plus the boss sent your help away.. if does get frustrating but if you can concentrate and find a solution or think outside the box to get the problem solved then you shall succeed...

Tracing sewers has been one of my strong points.. It can be a challenge when everything is full but if you have the tools.and knowledge it doesn't have to be stressful.. 

Sewers are a passion... and you either love them or hate them... to me I love them, as long as customers are with me on the "do what you have to.. to get my drain running" and dont fight me tooth and nail about prices or the last guy never did this or that or whatever... Its mostly the pull a toilet argument.. or wheres you c.o argument or no c.o argument.. last guy snaked it from here 2" floor drain


----------



## Venomthirst

https://youtu.be/4ruwcNNXPOA


----------



## Tango

That's nice your'e in the middle of kitchen of a restaurant and there's bugs running around.

:vs_mad:


----------



## Venomthirst

No documentation of this job, but i wanted to talk about the importance of locates.. 

So today i got a call to the next town over from my city... call was for toilet overflowing when toilet above flushed... so anyways when i get there looks like another contractor was there doing some power washing... looks like they got some concrete work done previously brand new nice patio in back... 

So anyways i had already gotten the toilet off looked around down stairs all i can see is a floor drain.. i can see a stack come down but its inside block wall.. and a sump pit... so i pull mainfloor toilet thinking stack was plugged something got flushed... 

Anyways i start off with clog chopper its like 1.5" ball great for punching hole in hard packed stuff boring through cast... bout 8' in hard blockage i work it... after about 10 min of cable buckling fun I break through go about 40-50 hard as heck to pull pack got hung up at the 8' mark... so i put 3" blade on and tried to run that through... 

well spent about hour trying to get the cable out of sewer when it had gotten stuck.. stubborn ass i am tried to go back through again got stuck again lol... i did get it out again 

Anyways i get talking to home owner he tells me what they found in back yard... a old septic tank which was now under the concrete slab.. im like oh no..

So i figure out that those guys either tamped the ground crushing the pipe or did something to off set the pipe quite bad... this house was a retro.. meaning gravity sewer was an after thought when the treatment plant was put in.. I looked a little harder and found a c.o beside house heading to road..

I had gotten drain clear and got through once but i havent videoed yet but ive determined an approximate location of where sewer leaves house... home owner was kinda upset with my educated guess as to whats going on but he was a good guy was happy i could come and get his line atleast draining...

Will go back monday... sewer goes out above basement grade but its a side split so drains are under main floor... im thinking it might be possible to dig up floor upstairs and and re route through basement and back outside through wall.. alot of work but may save digging up his nice new stamped concrete pad....

So that was my good friday fun.. I hope all have a good easter weekend god bless..


----------



## Tango

Venomthirst said:


> home owner was kinda upset with my educated guess as to whats going on but he was a good guy was happy i could come and get his line atleast draining...



He's willing to pay for a camera inspection? I don't hear that often.


----------



## Venomthirst

yes hes willing because i said we have to know exactly where it leaves and where the y is picking the stack from upstairs.. if its in a decent location we break the floor inside and reroute to lower level in basement keeping slope at the minimum... then we head it outside... I also need camera or a sonde more accurately to determine depths so we don't get ahead of ourselves on slope.. The problem maybe even inside and its a coincidence that its happened now but i doubt that.



Also he will need a video to prove to A- the contractor that he messed up his sewer, B-Evidence for the lawyer if he has to go that route..


I doubt he will have to go that far.. I know the concrete guy my wife went to school with him.. Punched him out in high school lol.


----------



## rooterboy

*Guide*



Venomthirst said:


> More pics same job... job was a regular customer and I've cleaned the sewer before as well as video so 6" blades to street as maintenance



Is that a guide to keep the backwater valve open? Thanks David


----------



## Venomthirst

Nope Its not to keep bwv open its a piece of 3/4" pvc pipe to be used as a handle for extracting flapper and cleaning valve. there is guides inside valve where you slide the "seat" of the valve into the body of the valve.. Our sewers can be deep inside so the rod comes in handy.. Ive even put them outside with full length of pipe for the rod.. Here cleans are needed in front of valve as well... Ill do illustration on the picture.. Ill post tonight or tomorrow


----------



## Venomthirst

https://youtu.be/ntnu6Ykcstw


----------



## rooterboy

Thanks for the detailed video on the drain that was full of grease than cleaned. I found it helpful and interesting.


----------



## Venomthirst

rooterboy said:


> Thanks for the detailed video on the drain that was full of grease than cleaned. I found it helpful and interesting.


That's what I do it for... I dont usually show the snaking it's too hard I will soon though got a tripod for camera.... 

Subscribe maybe one day it'll help me buy a few cutters or something.. I'm going to be posting more videos again I was on vacation and was 

extremely busy with life events but more free time is coming up.. I'm on call this long weekend "May 24" so I'm sure more exciting things will happen


----------



## Venomthirst

Victoria day weekend so far

https://youtu.be/2hpMPXS2PrU

https://youtu.be/oPITTIsgoOc


----------



## Tango

Venomthirst said:


> Victoria day weekend so far
> 
> https://youtu.be/2hpMPXS2PrU
> 
> https://youtu.be/oPITTIsgoOc


Show off! :biggrin:

Your 3/8" must be an inner core. It doesn't look quite as stiff as mine. I could be wrong. Mine is a IW

What's at the front of the cable?

And the sink tail piece might be 1 1/4" but the pipe in the wall must surely be 1 1/2".


----------



## Venomthirst

C-32 iw cable... my end was bent with the Male end 5/8" rigid connector I used that for a while then it got weak so I broke it off.and.stretched the spring so it's like a cutter cable cleans alot better bent too imo.. this cable probably has at least 2-300 cleanings..

Yes you loose abilities to use cutter heads but its definitely okay to use to keep cleaning drains and does make bends alot easier. .. if my cable is new and I want to keep it straight then I'll use straight auger and put a good bend in it...

Advantages: makes snaking back to back fixtures way easier.. urinals kitchen waste bathtubs my small cables I do same thing...even my larger general has a bend on end... it cleans better..

I've cleaned 6" clay pipe and got all roots out using 3" cutter from 3" stack c.o 
Not always does it work that good but helps..

Also helps when negotiating a running trap or building trap that's buried sometimes they are or 4" or 6"

Cons: bent cables wear quicker, sometimes the bend works against you makes going through smaller pipes harder


----------



## Venomthirst

Alrighty boys and gals... were back at it again... Now here's my disclaimer about back flow prevention... I know I know I gotta figure out something to make sure I don't get any backflow when doing this.. in future I'll get a v.b, but hey here it goes..

It's the poor man's jetter... some use blow bags but I dont think this would've worked in this cituation.. because it would've blow sludge out of the cracked pipe...

Way back before my time they did this to get sludge line sewers clear using rods and a hose... and it still works today.. so if your in a pinch to get your job done this may be worth a shot... 

You cant spin your cable just jammer through... anyways guys if your liking my s.h.i.t.t.y vidjas giver a thumbs up..

I love this kitty.. mr. Whiskers

https://youtu.be/-aiwf4V3wCo


----------



## Tango

Venomthirst said:


> Alrighty boys and gals... were back at it again... Now here's my disclaimer about back flow prevention... I know I know I gotta figure out something to make sure I don't get any backflow when doing this.. in future I'll get a v.b, but hey here it goes..




I don't understand this statement up here. What's a v.b? Any pictures of the poor man jetter?


----------



## Venomthirst

Watch the video poor mans jetter is a garden hose... v.b is a vacuum breaker so sewage cant get sucked up hose if there is a large reduction in water pressure for some reason... like if a fire hydrant gets opened

I posted before I got video up loaded... 

you have the mini jet so it would work nicely on this job but, we dont have those little jetters which would probably work nicely here.. so I got the job done with old timer tricks...

A vacuum breaker hose end or a check valve hose end would work I would prefer the v.b because the check would likely reduce water pressure going through hose some houses around here wouldn't even be enough to open a spring check


----------



## Venomthirst

Hey everyone... Just wanted to talk about this job that's been on going it's such a mess and I feel bad for the people because its thier first home and its brutal...

So anyways... 1st time I was there the call was for mainline... everything buried floor drain backing up...

So I go there snake from floor drain hard as hell cant even get around floor drain... get shop vac sucker out...

Shes just loaded with rocks.... I realize not even mainline it's just the floor drain plugged... kitchen waste and laundry are hooked up to floor drain.. used to be downspout coming into floor drain...

They have a omni basement system or interior weeping tile system which goes to sump and gets pumped out...

So I snaked mainline out anyways.. just hard as hell to get through I did get through felt like a trap... no guarantee...

Next time I go there... it's when I fill up bathtub it leaks down stairs... okay np open wall expose entire stack... okay run bathtub... nothing.... okay flush toilet nothing... okay fill bathtub let it go.... it comes gushing out from wall where membrane goes down into omni system... what the heck... oh I guess stack is plugged... and I guess the interior weeping system is plugged too or maybe cant keep up with that volume of water... no problem... 

Pull toilet snake stack... do the tub thing all is well stack must've been pluggered...

Now ive explained numerous times the importance of finding that cleanout at the front so... today they call

The same thing is happening... okay no problem let's go check it out... they got walls all ripped out as they were soaked in sewage from last fiasco... rat feces and everything..

So they did what I told them to do pull up floor find cleanout... so I open up cleanout and it's just full of rocks... I'm going oh no....

So I explain that likely both pipes got damaged when the interior drainage system went In... and now there is tons of drainage gravel in the sewer...

I Hate rocks in the sewer calls they are just so hard to deal with and I feel bad for these people because they have 3 spots to dig up and are going to be into a ton of money to fix this issue...

I've dealt with these before and they are just such a pain I the arse to fix... the city has a program to help with one of the repairs to get done to help get the rocks out but the rocks are even heading to road... I used shop vac and got about 15 gallons of rocks out before I said this is going to be huge and your going to need to think this over to see what your going to do..

I just feel so bad for them... houses in our area for a junker are 400k+ Canadian and they are just scraping by to pay for this house that's now going to cost them a ton to fix... 

Share your insight guys... this isn't my forum I need feed back lol


----------



## Tango

Venomthirst said:


> Share your insight guys... this isn't my forum I need feed back lol


What do you mean it's not your forum, if you post you are a part of it. It belong to the users. :thumbup:


Get a pumper truck to suck it all out. Then you can camera the lines to find out the weeping tile are probably hacked in. 

A few years ago the city got a pumper truck to clean the drain from the repipes on the main street and it sucked my p-traps dry and I could hear junk clanking in the pipes. The truck was 2 streets over.

Ask them if it's a foreclosure house. Some people when they default on payments and get foreclosed they wreck the house and sabotage it.

Then they'll sue the previous owner for hidden vices. Here it's 3 years to file one. If there wer 4 previous owners, all of them will have to pay. Even if it was bank owned they can't really say not responsible.


----------



## Venomthirst

Yea probably is all hack mastered... yea its gonna be one of those jobs you just want to end... 

Probably just blast it all into the street then call the city and say... hey theres like a ton of rocks in the road not sure where they came from they'll bring the vac on down and suck them out.. I told them get the back water valve installed.. 

the city has a program to pay for them ... atleast that way we can jet it back and pull the rocks to there and suck em out from there... 

anything furthur down toward road will be blasted into mainline... harder to push than pull though


----------



## Tango

Also when I worked at the oil refinery in Alberta he had to extend a 6" steel pipe. When I removed the cap it was filled with 3/4 crushed stone to the brim. They pumped it out the next day and the next evening shift we continued on that sucker.


----------



## Tango

Venomthirst said:


> Yea probably is all hack mastered... yea its gonna be one of those jobs you just want to end...
> 
> Probably just blast it all into the street then call the city and say... hey theres like a ton of rocks in the road not sure where they came from they'll bring the vac on down and suck them out.. I told them get the back water valve installed..
> 
> the city has a program to pay for them ... atleast that way we can jet it back and pull the rocks to there and suck em out from there...
> 
> anything furthur down toward road will be blasted into mainline... harder to push than pull though



How would you jet from the street? Impossible as there's no entry point. If it's completely filled the jetter won't be able to push it all out.

Why not have the pumper truck suck form inside the house?


----------



## Venomthirst

If its completely full your fugged. But if the hose will go through your okay... 

so here's how you do it... either forward head meaning no jets in back... 
tape hose to camera hose ahead of camera and push them out like that done it before... 

or ... get 3/8" hose and blast it into street... get hose to next downstream manhole... unhook hose from jetter... and put nozzle on other end... hook it up to jetter. Put an all back nozzle a.k.a flusher... and pull it back slow into street wither method works it's just a real pain


----------



## Venomthirst

Oh and there is an entry point it's a cleanout.. and if you jet back from a y cleanout it shreds your jetter hose as do copper stacks and all that jazz... I'll draw a pic up later and post how I think its setup I haven't videoed it because there isn't a stack cleanout and I'm not raming a camera through a ty from the toilet


----------



## V.A Hydro-ooter

Rocks are the worst. Many jetter hoses have been lost in rock filled lines. About 2 years ago, when I was working for Roto-rooter, we ran into a job full of rocks. It was at a large and expensive hotel. I think our bill ended up being over 150k. 

We tried jetting first only to find that it was just compacting all the rocks at tight bends. We ended up having to cut out several, at least 100, sections of pipe to remove all the rocks. It took 12 plumbers over 2 weeks to finish the job. It didn't help that one of the morons decided to cut drywall with a hammer and ended up breaking a 2" sprinkler line. 

All this was caused by a disgruntled hotel employee who got fired and on the way out he stopped by the roof and dumped rocks into 40+ vent stacks. 

In your situation I would guess a pump truck would be the best option. If there are any bends, offsets or bellies in the line it's likely they'll get stuck there. If it's only a handful of rocks left then they can probably be jetted out. If you're able to get a camera in the line that should give you a better idea on how to proceed. You can also try doing a dye test to see if the drain tiles are draining into the sewer.


----------



## Tango

Venomthirst said:


> Oh and there is an entry point it's a cleanout.. and if you jet back from a y cleanout it shreds your jetter hose as do copper stacks and all that jazz... I'll draw a pic up later and post how I think its setup I haven't videoed it because there isn't a stack cleanout and I'm not raming a camera through a ty from the toilet


Tell me more about how a clean out shreds a jetter hose and copper stack? You mean some sharp edges?


----------



## Venomthirst

Yes copper stack cleanouts are notorious for having sharp edges... it'll shred your camera rods and jetter hoses... a rag on the inside helps or cut a piece of vinyl tubing to go over the hose or camera and help guide it past the 90... y cleanouts can be very sharp when put in plastic. I'm talking about a y on it's back with a 45 to bring it up 90 not designed to go backwards on

V.A thankyou so much for your suggestions... rocks are the worst I've dealt with them many times not quite to the existent in your experience but pretty bad... sometimes.you have no choice but to replace... 

Roofing tar can be a pain in the you know what to..

See these are the discussions I love... that's what makes this site awesome to share experience and to vent about our nightmare jobs.


----------



## Venomthirst

*Re cap of the week*

I've been away for the weekend and had a busy Thursday and Friday, but I got some content to post so in a couple hours I will have some different stuff going...

One is a pt.2 to poor mans jetter.. no cleaning but replacement of sewer and what not...

Another is a cleaning with camera of a main line roots in clay got most roots out could've got more if more time was alloted but was time sensitive and had to get outta there. Also a quick diagram our city requires to repair sewer on public portion..

A typical high rise kitchen call top floor just a quickie on what I use how I do it and the tools used.. quick video couldn't get tenant to stop talking long enough to film..

Last but, definitely not least... Its an auto shop commercial plaza that has an oil separator at one end for garage drains and it's been plugged since I started.rhis trade 10 years ago now.. just one of those nightmares.. They dont want to pay to fix it properly theres way to much goo in there to clean it could be broken..

Anyways I just wanted to let you guys know that I got some late night entertainment... I gotta get home and do some chores because I left Friday from work then I'll be the vidjas..
4 videos in total... hopefully I can get them all done before I hit the hay


----------



## Venomthirst

Hi rise kitchen quickie service





6" video and clean from house trap





Major oil and sand blockage





Poor mans jetter pt 2


----------



## Tango

You don't bring in a lot of stuff for a kitchen line. I bring in 1/4 of the van! Tarp, catch pan, hackzall and fittings, kneeboard, a bucket to sit on, undersink contraption, cleaning supplies, box of bits with drain gloves etc.


You used a tee for the toilet! 

Other than than nice videos!


----------



## Venomthirst

Tango said:


> You don't bring in a lot of stuff for a kitchen line. I bring in 1/4 of the van! Tarp, catch pan, hackzall and fittings, kneeboard, a bucket to sit on, undersink contraption, cleaning supplies, box of bits with drain gloves etc.
> 
> 
> You used a tee for the toilet!
> 
> Other than than nice videos!


Yes we had no choice I wasn't happy about it but without chopping out a support beam couldn't get a y in.. sometimes you gotta do what you gotta do... offset toilet flange and a 22 tied in with ty... 

Thanks tango I appreciate the criticism.. however it was done on purpose

Actually I rebuke that statement... we probably could've got the y in just the ty fit in better.. lmao


----------



## Venomthirst

https://youtu.be/FhAo8ROVQkk

Under ground flood... if you dont feel like watching the whole thing... go to like 7min 30 seconds to watch the gush


----------



## Venomthirst

Sewage pump dismantle and clean. 😛 dont lick your fingers

https://youtu.be/LysgB2Wz4fM


----------



## Tango

I got to use my mini jetter yesterday, that was fun. Made me a paycheck so I can pay it off a little at a time. :smile:


----------



## Venomthirst

Tango said:


> I got to use my mini jetter yesterday, that was fun. Made me a paycheck so I can pay it off a little at a time. <img src="http://www.plumbingzone.com/images/smilies/smile.png" border="0" alt="" title="Smile" class="inlineimg" />


Awesome Tango great to hear.. every tool will come in handy there has been times I wished I had a small jetter..... like trying to flush 3" kitchen drains with a 18gpm jetter lol


----------



## Tango

The cool thing on this one was that the pipe was visible donwnstairs and for once it was all done with 45s so the hose went in all the way to the 3" stack. On top of that no vent so I couldn't go the wrong way.

I just forgot to take a picture of the cut off piece with the encrusted slime so I can show to other customers.


----------



## Tango

Venomthirst said:


> Awesome Tango great to hear.. every tool will come in handy there has been times I wished I had a small jetter..... like trying to flush 3" kitchen drains with a 18gpm jetter lol


Do you guys have a small jetter? I bet I'm the only one in the entire city with a mini.


----------



## Venomthirst

We have small electric pressure washers that we can use but, really we never use it.. I've used it a couple times in the last decade..

But I bought my personal snake off a plumber from up north that said he only uses his jetter now... and a hand drill snake .. 

New builds now are mostly designed with island kitchens and traps under floor... if plumbed in proper you get the cleanout on the other side those would be handy to have the jet for because they are always sludgey greasy nasty drains


----------



## Tango

Venomthirst said:


> We have small electric pressure washers that we can use but, really we never use it.. I've used it a couple times in the last decade..
> 
> But I bought my personal snake off a plumber from up north that said he only uses his jetter now... and a hand drill snake ..
> 
> New builds now are mostly designed with island kitchens and traps under floor... if plumbed in proper you get the cleanout on the other side those would be handy to have the jet for because they are always sludgey greasy nasty drains


Did you have to buy your own snake to work for your boss???


----------



## Venomthirst

No I have 2 sets of equipment... work equipment and home equipment(personal) if I decide to do my own thing or whatever I have it... or if I'm helping a friend or family member out I use my own stuff


----------



## Tango

Venomthirst said:


> No I have 2 sets of equipment... work equipment and home equipment(personal) if I decide to do my own thing or whatever I have it... or if I'm helping a friend or family member out I use my own stuff


Which machine do you own?


----------



## Venomthirst

I have my own equipment, and my boss has his equipment he supplies me with... He supplies the drain snakes k3800 and general speedy 92... he has 2 ridgid seesnakes and one pearpoint.. 2 locators... 3 "sewer jetters"...

I Just have a speedy 91, k3800, k1500...

My general needs a new cable but it still does trick.. k3800 just has 3/8" cable came with 2 drums(large) need to buy small drum and cable.. also want 1/2" cable for toilet stacks.. k1500 needs guide hose... and some cutters has 165 of cable and 1 cutter guide hose is 350 from ridgid dealer close by.. and cutters are going to be about 450 for everything I need... 

my general came with lots of cutters... by far best cutter I've ever used is called root ripper.. cleared sewers that even the k1500 couldn't clear... it was a last option before we flooded a basement trying to pound jetter through and it did it


----------



## Tango

You're pretty well equipped, nice. I'm thinking of buying this cutter for my 3800. What do you think? It should churn toilet paper more easily than just a spear point or bulb. It's 3" so probably only good in 4" and not sure if I can use it in a 3" toilet line.


.


----------



## Venomthirst

That'll go down 3" for sure.. the cutters are named for what they are designed for.. it's likely 2.5"...

I believe that's for ripping through scaly cast but it'll do the trick for anything let me look in my ridgid catalog tonight it tells you what it's designed for


----------



## Venomthirst

5/8" end or 7/8"


----------



## Tango

Venomthirst said:


> That'll go down 3" for sure.. the cutters are named for what they are designed for.. it's likely 2.5"...
> 
> I believe that's for ripping through scaly cast but it'll do the trick for anything let me look in my ridgid catalog tonight it tells you what it's designed for


It's 5/8 for my 1/2" cable.

Here's what I found :

The Ridgid 62935 is a 3" T113 4 blade spear cutter. This cutter head is made to break through blockages in pipe lines. This head fits cables C-10 C-44 C-45 and C-46 with male cable ends. This cutter is for use in kitchen sinks, lavatory sinks, slop sinks, and disposal waste lines, it grabs debris and twists them onto the head of the cable.


----------



## Venomthirst

Yea seems like a good head to have... I was going to say that if it was 7/8" I'm quite sure I have one. I want the 1/2" cable with the k60 end or 7/8" clip end because I got about 300 bucks in k60 ends when I got my k3800... 

Ive used smaller versions of that cutter in galvanized kitchen lines and it works great.. even gone through roots with it in kitchen lower ends


----------



## Venomthirst

Tango said:


> Did you have to buy your own snake to work for your boss???


If I had to buy my own snake I'd just do it myself lol... 

He supplies the more expensive power tools Jack hammers, hammer drills but they stay at shop... I use my own grinder and a couple drills sawzall he wouldn't pay for that... but really he should lol... 

He let's keep all scrap we cut out but really it's not fair because I'm strictly service and other guys just do hi rise riser replacements... I guess I'm more personable and get stuck doing residential service mostly...

Anyways it all works out.. he knows I know how to use all the special drain equipment and know how to use it effectively and its capabilities so he likes having me just take care of those odd jobs that have really demanding tasks...

Tomorrow I'm lined up I gotta locate storm and sanitary... and a bunch of electrical conduits that are buried so jetter, camera and sonde... so I'll see what I can do film wise.. i bought a "go pro" type camera i want to try it out.. but i cant figure out how to use it lol

I have to figure out this video editing software... if anyone knows of programs that are cheap or free that let you post quality videos let me know because... I'm mostly doing everything from my phone and the video quality is exceptional on my phone but as soon as it goes to boobtube looks like 1964 video quality


----------



## Tango

Venomthirst said:


> He supplies the more expensive power tools Jack hammers, hammer drills but they stay at shop... I use my own grinder and a couple drills sawzall he wouldn't pay for that... but really he should lol...


Ah the life of all plumbers around here where companies are too freaking greedy to supply tools for their employees. It's not like they don't make money, they could buy you all the electric tools with the profit of one day's work. I hope you don't have to buy sawsall blades and bits?

They are idiots really because the guys are going to pay themselves back 10 fold. Then they wonder and complain materials disappear. Or they leave for lunch 25 minutes in advance.

When I was treated like that I paid myself back by taking longer breaks or breaks in between. You should read one story I have posted before where the employer didn't supply tools, he was pissed when I used my hand screwdriver in steels studs because he didn't supply drills and the next day I cut only one rebar with a hacksaw blade and vise grip because he didn't supply a grinder. It really took like 4-5 hours because it was tight and the hacksaw didn't fit and no grinder. 

So just these 2 days he paid +- 1040$ in lost time. Payback a biatch.


----------



## Venomthirst

Yea for sure I dont usually.. do stuff like that but sometimes... I bought my own shop vac and he calls me one day I need you to take your shop vac and go help clean up this flood... I laughed and said I dont have a shop vac... hes like what you mean I saw you with that one... I said yeah that's my shop vac... I use it to make my jobs easier not to make you more money.... I said this time I'll help you out but, remember these are my tools and I technically dont have to use them to do anything for you to make money... No I dont pay for anything I do have my own drill bits but never use them at work...

I only use my tools to make my job easier not to work any faster.. I've done that too though used tiny tim to cut through 2" galvanized kitchen stack... 

Boss calls what's taking so long... I said it's hard to cut through a 2" steel pipe with a hack saw... hes like wheres your sawzall... I said wheres your sawzall? He came down and brought me his


----------



## Tango

If he's not a dumb a$$ and he's reasonable. I doubt he is with what you are telling me I'd have a chat for him to buy you tools you need and a raise because you are number one with customers.


----------



## Venomthirst

Yea its complicated right now.. I just treat people the way I'd like to be treated.. I'm honest I'm through but I dont think I'll be around here much longer it's been an experience... 

He helped me learn a trade and get out of poverty.. before this I was working for a moving company and it was way worse... of course it could always be better...

If I need something he'll get it for me.. But the best service plumber we have here doesn't even get those luxuries..

We just make do with what we have.. if I need a special tool I'll rent it... if my tools break I won't replace them... and then I'll say I need something... I'm working off the bare minimum as it is master craft princess auto junk but it gets the job but if I'm pounding in 200 shots in a day I'll get the hilti

We have a love hate relationship I'm the only guy that'll yell and put my finger in his face if needed.. Sometimes he doesn't even like talking to me because I'm hot headed.. only when I need to be.. 

My dad taught me that.. you dont need to be the biggest strongest guy just be the most intimidating and usually you won't have to fight


----------



## Tango

I'm so glad I don't have to work for employers like that anymore. My last boss when he saw I wasn't bringing in a drill he got me those canadian tire drill with only one battery where you had to plug it in. What a moron.

This one here.

https://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/...and-104-piece-accessory-kit-2994444p.html#srp

I got wind 2 years later he was spending 250$ of cocaine each day.


----------



## OpenSights

Had kind of a backcall today. A month and a half ago I got called out for a main line. The HO had her line replaced from the house to the sidewalk. Last time the blockage was between the outside clean outs, same thing today. I pulled nothing back last time so I told her I wouldn’t charge her for the cable if she paid for a video inspection.

She’s kinda cheap, but I don’t blame her... she just had half her main line replaced, most above ground DWV and all water lines. She originally bought the house for her and her son to live in while the son went to college. She still owns her main house in SE Michigan and wants to sell this one now that her son graduated.

Once I got it opened, pulling nothing back again put the camera down. Tree roots growing into the main from the weep tiles. Great. So with the camera watching my cutter I was able to trim them back as much as I could.

What she needs to do now is replace the exterior weep tiles replaced..... but I don’t think she’ll do that. I’m just going to tell her to have it jetted when it backs up again.


----------



## Venomthirst

Thankyou opensights...

I too have had that same issue roots growing into sewer from weepers..

Even if you changed the pipe roots would eventually grow back there is no stopping them.... I've seen people wore down to the brink of insanity from trees... one guy died from the stress of his sewer problems his wife told me so


----------



## OpenSights

The difference between roots in a clay line joint and weep tile roots is can cut the roots out with a blade, a weep tile invasion you have to hope you can entangle as many as you can. With a jetter you can just blast them away.

Now there’s that new 20k rpm (or something... having a brain fart) chain flail system that would work, but no one around here has one.

Very true, replace and in 5-10 years and you’re back to the same problem. I’d like to see a system with a clean out at every turn. None of that corrugated garbage, but a schedule 40 weep tile that can be maintained.


----------



## Venomthirst

They need to invent pipe that can take in water at the molecular level so roots cant infiltrate it but water will still drain in... 

LOL sci-fi star-gate sewers


----------



## Venomthirst

Outside cleanout snake .. just a quickie with the speedy 91 😛

https://youtu.be/QVH3AvvbG_g


----------



## Venomthirst

Back at it... sewage pump again pluggered with wipes... lysol wipes found out they were coming from mens bathroom this time I cleaned entire system... sucked out pit to bottom... washed all junk to put and sucked it out again


----------



## Venomthirst

Roof drain c.o leaking a co worker got the call that cleanout was leaking so she wrapped it with pipe wrap... boss sent me back to snake line here's what I found...

Pipe full of water decanted with shop vac... nice unit... has one of those rediculas free standing tubs that tango is always dealing with... better him than me 😜


----------



## The Dane

Venomthirst said:


> Back at it... sewage pump again pluggered with wipes... lysol wipes found out they were coming from mens bathroom this time I cleaned entire system... sucked out pit to bottom... washed all junk to put and sucked it out again


Ever thought of replacing with a grinder pump? I have seen zoeller grinder pump grind and shred up a t-shirt no problem. It seems like that might take care of a lot of the problems in that place.

Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


----------



## OpenSights

The Dane said:


> Ever thought of replacing with a grinder pump? I have seen zoeller grinder pump grind and shred up a t-shirt no problem. It seems like that might take care of a lot of the problems in that place.
> 
> Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


That or Liberty omnivore. Awesome pump!


----------



## Venomthirst

They aren't ready to buy a new pump yet if this one continues to work which it won't at this rate.. but it will definitely be in the recommendation..

It's a 220vac service to the box so a 1 or 2 hp pump should be plenty 

However I dont even know where all this goes and I noticed that for some reason I could here water coming down the vent when the pump shut off so I'm worried now that there might be a blockage down further in the discharge line where it ties to a sewer.. and possibly getting blown back down a vent or some thing...

Like I said I'm not sure what's going on with that but hopefully the issue with wipes has been figured out


----------



## Venomthirst

Just an update on my drain cleaning stories... 

I've finished my first term of school and another plumber has gone to school for his last term so I've been cleaning up where he left of... 

rediculas plumbing jobs that have all been botched but I'm going to start back up again drain cleaning videos..

It's mostly been like running roof drains through stores and all that 
Working on booster pumps and a few sewers here and there but I'll get more videos in..

I bought action cam I want to test it out see what it can do I've made some friends on youtube one guy from Korea who has interesting videos and another from Germany

Check em out if you so choose
https://youtu.be/CM_ugTEAerI

https://youtu.be/Dcg9qD9_DrQ


----------



## Tango

That Korean guy doesn't care about people's shoes and belongings, let them sink in poop. :sad2:


----------



## Venomthirst

Lol if they dont want to move them that's thier own fault..

I've been to places with hordes I'll move what I have to the rest of the stuff is gonna be spackled..

But I do agree if the people aren't pigs I move thier stuff if they are well I dont care


----------



## Venomthirst

In korea they dont even bolt the toilet to the floor silicone


----------



## Tango

Venomthirst said:


> In korea they dont even bolt the toilet to the floor silicone


I saw that, no flange!!!, No Wax!!


----------



## Tango

Venomthirst said:


> In korea they dont even bolt the toilet to the floor silicone


Oh so that's why I once had a stupid toilet that had no bolt holes!!!! The guy called me 2 days later and wanted a refund when I didn't do it and I hung up on him.


----------



## Venomthirst

Tango said:


> Venomthirst said:
> 
> 
> 
> In korea they dont even bolt the toilet to the floor silicone
> 
> 
> 
> Oh so that's why I once had a stupid toilet that had no bolt holes!!!! The guy called me 2 days later and wanted a refund when I didn't do it and I hung up on him.
Click to expand...

I've done those before.. they are a pain.. skirted toilets are the worst


----------



## Venomthirst

Two drain service calls

No pics as the house was a multi million dollar mansion gated and everything...

But our company goes here every year... about 65' long last 15' of is 2" and rest 1.5" all abs 

No slope always plugged at end.. there are cleanouts on it but they are 8' in ceiling...

3/8 cable to clear it ran cable to end got home owner to listen and tell me when cable is at the 3".. 

Line is flat less than 6" of fall from end to end..

Would need 16.25" to be correct pitch by our codes.. I showed home owner that... hes mad that contractor didn't do it right I told.him it would be hard either way as the line to septic leaves at about 14" off ceiling..

... snaked it through ran hot water got cable nice and clean.. no mess perfect 50 dollar tip awesome...

2nd kitchen call... island kitchen drain has about 4 couplings a s trap p- trap.. and below that a y with cheater vent.... 

Snaked the heck out of it really greasy kept hearing cable going up... kept trying... kept trying no luck.... thinking ugh I might have to snake it from roof tomorrow.. pretty high like 15' off ground..

Went took a breather had a cigarette to calm my nerves... went back for round two tried tried tried... got it... must be a backwards ty never that hard to get it to go right way oh well... it's clear...

Basin was slow too so pull p.o and cleaned out hair adjusted rod so pop up will go up more and drain better...

These drains can be a real pain...

I feel tangos pain.
I hate new "renovations" I like a older house 1960 and previous which has copper or galv drainage because I know it was plumbed in right and cables will go the right way...


----------



## Venomthirst

Back at it friday night service call..

https://youtu.be/7MctyFh0RnU


----------



## Venomthirst

Pt. 1 century home sewer cleaning

https://youtu.be/vQaYwHnX-YE


----------



## Tango

Venomthirst said:


> Back at it friday night service call..
> 
> https://youtu.be/7MctyFh0RnU


Coackroaches! How do you deal with that without them hitching a ride back to your house?


----------



## Venomthirst

I shake em off lol.. I go out to the closest restaurant let them crawl off..

Roaches dont bother me they usually scurry away... however, I have a method I do so I never get them...

I strip to my gitch outside and bag my clothes... take em to shop and wash em there


----------



## Venomthirst

https://youtu.be/uKbMOkKn268

Bad video editing... ever since Trudeau has been prime minister I cant remember any thing and am always hungry Enjoy


----------



## Venomthirst

Today.. got a call retail store right downtown core...

Now the sewers in our downtown core are quite old approximately 100-150 years in most cases...

I see another drain guy as I pull up... I recognize him then he says..

How's your general doing.... oh the guy who sold me my snake is at the property behind where I'm going... so we talk hes walking around with a locator... says hes got 100' of cable in ain't hitting nothing... told him pull his cables back..

I said well chances are were here for same blockage I'll go in and see what I can do.. I got a small video of the mess but i got it clear building trap loaded with grease from restaurant and apartment building..

So anyways I get it going and it drains for like 20 min lots of pipe..

Go outside and theres money in the lock of my truck... I start packing my truck up and said why did you leave money here... 

he said because you cleared it... I just said I got lucky to get the service call in here he laughed... dont worry about it he goes..

Anyways... what goes around comes around... my city is smaller only half a million live here but plumbers know plumbers..

I'll post the short video of the greasiness and hydrogen sulfide blowing I my face


----------



## Venomthirst

https://youtu.be/upvzZVTYOlg


----------



## Venomthirst

Gone are the days of junk video quality i bought a camera.. I don't have everything i make do with what I have.. I know I've said it before, but I'm going to start posting videos more often watch them if you like... 



I do A lot of plumbing calls now, but I Prefer drain calls and thats what I film


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Venomthirst said:


> Gone are the days of junk video quality i bought a camera.. I don't have everything i make do with what I have.. I know I've said it before, but I'm going to start posting videos more often watch them if you like...
> 
> 
> 
> I do A lot of plumbing calls now, but I Prefer drain calls and thats what I film
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/ymjrU5eis8I



cutting pipe with a hacksaw?? no power saw?


----------



## Tango

Venomthirst said:


> Gone are the days of junk video quality i bought a camera.. I don't have everything i make do with what I have.. I know I've said it before, but I'm going to start posting videos more often watch them if you like...
> 
> 
> 
> I do A lot of plumbing calls now, but I Prefer drain calls and thats what I film
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/ymjrU5eis8I


Oh boy you need the milwaukee hackzall(the smaller one) It makes a world of difference, put it on the boss' account.


----------



## Venomthirst

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> cutting pipe with a hacksaw?? no power saw?



Im old school... I usually use my tiny tim or pipe cutter... yes i do need a small battery or plug in sawzall


----------



## Venomthirst

Tango said:


> Oh boy you need the milwaukee hackzall(the smaller one) It makes a world of difference, put it on the boss' account.



My boss would have a coronary... all our accounts have a tools approved by him on every invoice... I setup a boiler room repair with about 50 lbs of copper comming out maybe ill just cash it in and by a saw...


You guys are saying you need a sawzall... If anyone knows that more its mee lol trying doing a bunch of those in a day with the hack saw.... I have a normal sawzall just too hard to get in there with the shelf:biggrin:


Hit the like button if your going to watch the videos please.. it helps more Arseholes come watch the vidjas


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Venomthirst said:


> My boss would have a coronary... all our accounts have a tools approved by him on every invoice... I setup a boiler room repair with about 50 lbs of copper comming out maybe ill just cash it in and by a saw...
> 
> 
> You guys are saying you need a sawzall... If anyone knows that more its mee lol trying doing a bunch of those in a day with the hack saw.... I have a normal sawzall just too hard to get in there with the shelf:biggrin:
> 
> 
> Hit the like button if your going to watch the videos please.. it helps more Arseholes come watch the vidjas







so your saying anyone that watches your videos is an azzhole?? nice...maybe ill dislike it so people dont watch it...:devil3::devil3::devil3:


----------



## The Dane

Like others stated you need a one handed hackzall like this milwaukee one in the first pic. You also need to get this handsaw for pvc in the second pic. Both would be much easier than that saw of yours.

Also, is that an old spartan machine I heard?









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Venomthirst

https://www.amazon.ca/Ridgid-R3031-...uPWNsaWNrUmVkaXJlY3QmZG9Ob3RMb2dDbGljaz10cnVl




You guys made me order it lol.... I appreciate criticism as well


----------



## Venomthirst

The Dane said:


> Like others stated you need a one handed hackzall like this milwaukee one in the first pic. You also need to get this handsaw for pvc in the second pic. Both would be much easier than that saw of yours.
> 
> Also, is that an old spartan machine I heard?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk





Yes for sure I have a pvc saw too like the bottom one.. I just don't like how it cuts to be honest... I like a hack saw blade for cutting plastic..


I just ordered a new mini sawzall from ridgid was the cheapest one..


no its a old beat to **** k3800... been through a shyt ton of drains littlerly


----------



## canuck92

I use these for plastic in close quarters


----------



## The Dane

Venomthirst said:


> Yes for sure I have a pvc saw too like the bottom one.. I just don't like how it cuts to be honest... I like a hack saw blade for cutting plastic..
> 
> 
> I just ordered a new mini sawzall from ridgid was the cheapest one..
> 
> 
> no its a old beat to **** k3800... been through a shyt ton of drains littlerly


Could have sworn it sounded like my personal 30 year old spartan I got. I have this old spartan and a brand new ridgid k3800 I only ever used both of them one time each at my own house to try them out. 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Venomthirst said:


> https://www.amazon.ca/Ridgid-R3031-...uPWNsaWNrUmVkaXJlY3QmZG9Ob3RMb2dDbGljaz10cnVl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys made me order it lol.... I appreciate criticism as well


 man you get fuked in canada..heres our price in the USA..$92.00




https://www.amazon.com/Ridgid-R3031...31436&sprefix=compact+sawsall,aps,145&sr=8-31


----------



## skoronesa

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> man you get fuked in canada..heres our price in the USA..$92.00





With the exchange rate and the additional shipping/tax costs 149cad$ is about the same as 92usd$






.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

skoronesa said:


> With the exchange rate and the additional shipping/tax costs 149cad$ is about the same as 92usd$
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


like I said they get fuked in canada...doesnt matter why...its another $50+ for the same item..


----------



## OpenSights

What I don’t get is what the 4” cast is doing.... it goes out the the front of the house in the middle. If it was for the eves troughs they’d typically be in the corners of the house, not in the middle and under the porch.

New PMC to me, so we’ll see what happens. Going to recommend removing the trap and investigate the 4”. Cap it if necessary.


----------



## canuck92

OpenSights said:


> What I don’t get is what the 4” cast is doing.... it goes out the the front of the house in the middle. If it was for the eves troughs they’d typically be in the corners of the house, not in the middle and under the porch.
> 
> New PMC to me, so we’ll see what happens. Going to recommend removing the trap and investigate the 4”. Cap it if necessary.


Probably the fresh air inlet for the building trap


----------



## OpenSights

canuck92 said:


> Probably the fresh air inlet for the building trap


I was thinking a possible vent... but to be code it would have to extend above the roof. Unless maybe it was cut at some point.


----------



## Venomthirst

canuck92 said:


> I use these for plastic in close quarters



i have shears like that... I don't like using it on old brittle abs incase it cracks or splits in the wall..


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

OpenSights said:


> What I don’t get is what the 4” cast is doing.... it goes out the the front of the house in the middle. If it was for the eves troughs they’d typically be in the corners of the house, not in the middle and under the porch.
> 
> New PMC to me, so we’ll see what happens. Going to recommend removing the trap and investigate the 4”. Cap it if necessary.


thats a fresh air pipe, lets air out when you flush for water to drain freely and then vents sewer gas out the roof vent when not in use...


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

OpenSights said:


> I was thinking a possible vent... but to be code it would have to extend above the roof. Unless maybe it was cut at some point.


 nope...its an air intake when no water being run, roof vent creates vacuum to clear system of sewer gas build up..


----------



## Tango

Venomthirst said:


> You guys made me order it lol.... I appreciate criticism as well



Ah, it's only 110$ but you need a battery Or Sometime HD have sales where they include a battery.

Spend a little more than corded ridgid . I use mine every day cutting drains and it's wonderful to cut drywall. You'll thank me when you open up your business buying milwaukee battery tools.

https://www.amazon.ca/Milwaukee-12-...2?keywords=2520-20&qid=1588455328&s=hi&sr=1-2



.


----------



## The Dane

Tango said:


> Ah, it's only 110$ but you need a battery Or Sometime HD have sales where they include a battery.
> 
> Spend a little more than corded ridgid . I use mine every day cutting drains and it's wonderful to cut drywall. You'll thank me when you open up your business buying milwaukee battery tools.
> 
> https://www.amazon.ca/Milwaukee-12-...2?keywords=2520-20&qid=1588455328&s=hi&sr=1-2
> 
> 
> 
> .


I have one of those m12 hackzall I bought and brought home. I don't like it because my hand keeps pushing the battery off. I bought another m18 hackzall instead so now the m12 is just collecting dust in a corner downstairs along with an m12 m-spector 3' inspection camera and the Milwaukee airsnake.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## skoronesa

OpenSights said:


> I was thinking a possible vent... but to be code it would have to extend above the roof. Unless maybe it was cut at some point.





You realize that code hasn't stayed the same for a hundred years right? lolz Just busting your balls. I don't think that would be code now but who the heck knows.



We have a good number of those vents around here and I love them, especially when the trap has already been removed. Makes a great clean out you can use from the yard. Most connect with a tee on the horizontal so if I use my thick root blade I can walk it one way or the other and snake the street or the house from one c.o.



Like shtrns posted it's a vent but because of how venting works you're really not going to get a smell out of it. Just like how if you pull a toilet you don't always get stink coming out. Just like a chimney, the vent going through the roof will have a naturally induced draft.



That's one of the reasons code specifies a minimum distance for the vent to stick up above the roof line. If it's too low than the air rolling over the roof will be forced into the vent. If it's high enough then non-turbulent air going past the vent will create suction. You also get convection because warm air rises.










.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

skoronesa said:


> You realize that code hasn't stayed the same for a hundred years right? lolz Just busting your balls. I don't think that would be code now but who the heck knows.
> 
> 
> 
> We have a good number of those vents around here and I love them, especially when the trap has already been removed. Makes a great clean out you can use from the yard. Most connect with a tee on the horizontal so if I use my thick root blade I can walk it one way or the other and snake the street or the house from one c.o.
> 
> 
> 
> Like shtrns posted it's a vent but because of how venting works you're really not going to get a smell out of it. Just like how if you pull a toilet you don't always get stink coming out. Just like a chimney, the vent going through the roof will have a naturally induced draft.
> 
> 
> 
> That's one of the reasons code specifies a minimum distance for the vent to stick up above the roof line. If it's too low than the air rolling over the roof will be forced into the vent. If it's high enough then non-turbulent air going past the vent will create suction. You also get convection because warm air rises.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


that is current code in new york, along with house traps for any house on a sewer system and septic, at least on long island and NYC..rural areas do whatever the hell they want...


----------



## Venomthirst

Tango said:


> Ah, it's only 110$ but you need a battery Or Sometime HD have sales where they include a battery.
> 
> Spend a little more than corded ridgid . I use mine every day cutting drains and it's wonderful to cut drywall. You'll thank me when you open up your business buying milwaukee battery tools.
> 
> https://www.amazon.ca/Milwaukee-12-...2?keywords=2520-20&qid=1588455328&s=hi&sr=1-2
> 
> 
> 
> .



I got corded because I'm forgetful and never remember to charge my batteries... also I didn't get Milwaukee because I don't have that system I run dewalt... 



I've used this tool before and like it... so it works for me thats all.. If I was new construction I might run cordless more often.. 



I would buy the dewalt cordless sawzall for those one off cuts..


----------



## OpenSights

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> nope...its an air intake when no water being run, roof vent creates vacuum to clear system of sewer gas build up..


It’s rare to find whole house traps here. Since ‘03 I’ve seen less than six, and this is the first of this system. Thanks, I’ll include that in my bib. Make it look like I know what I’m talking about!


----------



## canuck92

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> OpenSights said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking a possible vent... but to be code it would have to extend above the roof. Unless maybe it was cut at some point.
> 
> 
> 
> nope...its an air intake when no water being run, roof vent creates vacuum to clear system of sewer gas build up..
Click to expand...

Min 4" pipe Terminated a min of 12" above ground. I used to think it was pointless to know that when i did trade school since building traps dont get installed anymore but now i see its good to know the old rules so we know what to look for in the old war time buildings.

The old and new code contadicts itself.

A building trap was installed to prevent air circulation between the sanitary building sewer and the sanitary building drain.

Now..there not aloud to be installed because we have to keep air flow moving between san building sewer and the san building drain...ahh so many memories of headaches from trade school lol

Since were in two diff countries im sure these small details are different perhaps different terminolagy aswell


----------



## Venomthirst

I tried to make the sound better so you don't have to listen to a drain machine for 5 min... Its harder to make a video than you think


----------



## Venomthirst

canuck92 said:


> Min 4" pipe Terminated a min of 12" above ground. I used to think it was pointless to know that when i did trade school since building traps dont get installed anymore but now i see its good to know the old rules so we know what to look for in the old war time buildings.
> 
> The old and new code contadicts itself.
> 
> A building trap was installed to prevent air circulation between the sanitary building sewer and the sanitary building drain.
> 
> Now..there not aloud to be installed because we have to keep air flow moving between san building sewer and the san building drain...ahh so many memories of headaches from trade school lol
> 
> Since were in two diff countries im sure these small details are different perhaps different terminolagy aswell





Makes sense too, you will notice when building traps are in a area more steam and gases rushing out of manholes... In the morning when i go out to work... particularly in winter it Freaking Stankkkkkkks ... Where as if there are no Building traps the smell blows right up and out the roof vents so you don't notice it.... Older city down cores mostly


Probably doesn't help the biggest drain in the city is like 50' from my front door... you could drive a vw beetle through it...


----------



## Tango

skoronesa said:


> That's one of the reasons code specifies a minimum distance for the vent to stick up above the roof line. If it's too low than the air rolling over the roof will be forced into the vent. If it's high enough then non-turbulent air going past the vent will create suction. You also get convection because warm air rises.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


We were thought in school the height was because of the snow and ice freezing it shut.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Venomthirst said:


> I got corded because I'm forgetful and never remember to charge my batteries... also I didn't get Milwaukee because I don't have that system I run dewalt...
> 
> 
> 
> I've used this tool before and like it... so it works for me thats all.. If I was new construction I might run cordless more often..
> 
> 
> 
> I would buy the dewalt cordless sawzall for those one off cuts..





just let the wife handle that, im sure all her cordless toys are fully charged ready to go...:vs_laugh: :vs_laugh: :vs_laugh: :vs_laugh: :vs_laugh:


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Venomthirst said:


> https://youtu.be/HrTMVnms_vE
> 
> 
> I tried to make the sound better so you don't have to listen to a drain machine for 5 min... Its harder to make a video than you think


sound wasnt bad, machine was low background noise..keep em coming...


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Venomthirst said:


> Makes sense too, you will notice when building traps are in a area more steam and gases rushing out of manholes... In the morning when i go out to work... particularly in winter it Freaking Stankkkkkkks ... Where as if there are no Building traps the smell blows right up and out the roof vents so you don't notice it.... Older city down cores mostly
> 
> 
> Probably doesn't help the biggest drain in the city is like 50' from my front door... you could drive a vw beetle through it...



then something wrong with your sewers or canadians just stink more..:vs_laugh:


but seriously..every house and building in my area has house traps and zero
smell or steam coming from any street sewers or manhole covers....


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Tango said:


> We were thought in school the height was because of the snow and ice freezing it shut.


that too....your both right..


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill




----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

looks like they got issue.....


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

for the customers that schit bricks....


----------



## skoronesa

canuck92 said:


> ......Now..there not aloud to be installed because we have to keep air flow moving between san building sewer and the san building drain...ahh so many memories of headaches from trade school lol







Venomthirst said:


> Makes sense too, you will notice when building traps are in a area more steam and gases rushing out of manholes... In the morning when i go out to work... particularly in winter it Freaking Stankkkkkkks ... Where as if there are no Building traps the smell blows right up and out the roof vents so you don't notice it.... Older city down cores mostly.....


 



The reason for the change is the push to limit groundwater ingress to the city sewer lines. That's why you'll see manhole covers with no holes. Back in the day groundwater ingress was fine if it didn't overload the sewage plant which often didn't exist anyway and just dumped into a river so groundwater actually helped keep the system flowing.


Now all sewage needs to be treated and any excess water can overload the plant or increase cost of treatment. If you put in manhole covers with no holes than you need to vent the pressure somewhere which means no more house traps so it can vent through the house stacks.


I would guess that in the case of @Venomthirst 's town they have to adhere to the new code which includes no house traps but they haven't bothered to change the manhole covers. Perhaps groundwater isn't a real concern for them. I know that in our town and the surrounding towns ground water is a big issue.






.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

skoronesa said:


> The reason for the change is the push to limit groundwater ingress to the city sewer lines. That's why you'll see manhole covers with no holes. Back in the day groundwater ingress was fine if it didn't overload the sewage plant which often didn't exist anyway and just dumped into a river so groundwater actually helped keep the system flowing.
> 
> 
> Now all sewage needs to be treated and any excess water can overload the plant or increase cost of treatment. If you put in manhole covers with no holes than you need to vent the pressure somewhere which means no more house traps so it can vent through the house stacks.
> 
> 
> I would guess that in the case of @*Venomthirst* 's town they have to adhere to the new code which includes no house traps but they haven't bothered to change the manhole covers. Perhaps groundwater isn't a real concern for them. I know that in our town and the surrounding towns ground water is a big issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


in my area we have 2 systems..1 for raw sewage from house waste and 2 a street drainage system with drains along the roads to drain rain water...


----------



## Venomthirst

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> then something wrong with your sewers or canadians just stink more..:vs_laugh:
> 
> 
> but seriously..every house and building in my area has house traps and zero
> smell or steam coming from any street sewers or manhole covers....



Catch basins on road are hooked up to the Combi sewer on road too so theres lots of smells blasting through there.. and yea there is lots of problems with broken pipes... loaded with grease.. dead rats.. whatever else....


even with normal manhole lids.. the smells are coming out from everywhere... 



If you take a building trap out here you must... 



disconnect and cap rain leaders...


make sure all fixtures are trapped including floor drains... 



and make sure there is a c.o where sewer leaves the building.. basically just bring it up to code...


also... if there is a weeping tile connection it has to be put to a sealed sump.. or its allowed to be drained to sanitary if it has a trap and a bwv



I included floor drains because most houses have trapless floor drains.. and if they do have a trap usually the kitchen stack and laundry ties into it..


The inspectors will let us put a new building trap in to negate all this minimum 4" must have cleanout on trap and after..


P.s I loved that we have revived this such a good thread... Shyt stays flowing


----------



## canuck92

Venomthirst said:


> ShtRnsdownhill said:
> 
> 
> 
> then something wrong with your sewers or canadians just stink more..<img src="http://www.plumbingzone.com/images/smilies/vs_laugh.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Vs Laugh" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> 
> but seriously..every house and building in my area has house traps and zero
> smell or steam coming from any street sewers or manhole covers....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Catch basins on road are hooked up to the Combi sewer on road too so theres lots of smells blasting through there.. and yea there is lots of problems with broken pipes... loaded with grease.. dead rats.. whatever else....
> 
> 
> even with normal manhole lids.. the smells are coming out from everywhere...
> 
> 
> 
> If you take a building trap out here you must...
> 
> 
> 
> disconnect and cap rain leaders...
> 
> 
> make sure all fixtures are trapped including floor drains...
> 
> 
> 
> and make sure there is a c.o where sewer leaves the building.. basically just bring it up to code...
> 
> 
> also... if there is a weeping tile connection it has to be put to a sealed sump.. or its allowed to be drained to sanitary if it has a trap and a bwv
> 
> 
> 
> I included floor drains because most houses have trapless floor drains.. and if they do have a trap usually the kitchen stack and laundry ties into it..
> 
> 
> The inspectors will let us put a new building trap in to negate all this minimum 4" must have cleanout on trap and after..
> 
> 
> P.s I loved that we have revived this such a good thread... Shyt stays flowing
Click to expand...

Im my city the older homes i see combi sewer systems, the floor drain in a square hole in the floor i always see two or three outlets ( clay tile ) dumping into a 4" cast trap that ties into the building drain that all goes too a building trap.

So when we have a customer that wats a sump pit installed and B.W.V we cut out the buildng trap and install a back water valve.

Installed a sump pit conect the clay pipe to big o pipe into the pit then i cap off the two or 3 clay weepers that dump into the floor drain.

We have alot of flooding issues in our city especially the homes that were built prior to 1992 thats when combi sewers were out lawed.


----------



## skoronesa

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> in my area we have 2 systems..1 for raw sewage from house waste and 2 a street drainage system with drains along the roads to drain rain water...





Right, and the issue isn't them being combined intentionally in most places. In some places accidental leaks can occur from the storm drains into the sewer if large cracks form. 



But most of the issue is as venom pointed out, many older municipalities have had a long history of so many sources of ground water being tied into the sewer because back in the day it all went to the same place, the river you got your fish from and swam in. Sump pumps, gutters, sewage, grey water, paint, unused cleaners, any fluid the old household needed to be disposed of would go down the drain and out of the house all mixed. 



As some like to say and as was really the prevailing thought back in the day; *"The solution to pollution is dilution"*.


Animals poop in the water but we can still swim in it right? Only a little bit of poo isn't too harmful, just look at the farm! Now clearly that is an antiquated theory and in large part is very harmful for a number of reasons, not the least of which is all of the new, inorganic and fully synthetic waste we are letting into the storm and sewer drains. Many medications voided through our bowels will not breakdown and if allowed into nature can really wreak havoc such as birth control medications affecting water wildlife like fish inhibiting respawning. Plastics are another huge problem, most notably microplastics like the little beads in some shower and exfoliant gels.




Whenever I see a product being labeled as "Now contains sea salt!" I cringe. Yes sea salt has other beneficial minerals in it as well, but when tested 9 out of 10 top brands of sea salt contain micro plastics. :surprise:


https://www.cbsnews.com/news/microplastics-sea-salt-from-ocean-plastic-pollution/


_"The findings may highlight consumer concerns that staples of the table include an unwanted dose of plastic. Earlier this year, researchers found that 90 percent of some of the most popular bottled water brands contain microplastics. Consumers may be ingesting about 2,000 bits of microplastics each year through salt, Greenpeace said."_


*Good old Tom Lehrer sung it best;*


_



_


----------



## Venomthirst

Pluggered drain... grease trap ... cleared blockage too quick... I didn't adjust volume so water running and machine can get annoying..


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

skoronesa said:


> Right, and the issue isn't them being combined intentionally in most places. In some places accidental leaks can occur from the storm drains into the sewer if large cracks form.
> 
> 
> 
> But most of the issue is as venom pointed out, many older municipalities have had a long history of so many sources of ground water being tied into the sewer because back in the day it all went to the same place, the river you got your fish from and swam in. Sump pumps, gutters, sewage, grey water, paint, unused cleaners, any fluid the old household needed to be disposed of would go down the drain and out of the house all mixed.
> 
> 
> 
> As some like to say and as was really the prevailing thought back in the day; *"The solution to pollution is dilution"*.
> 
> 
> Animals poop in the water but we can still swim in it right? Only a little bit of poo isn't too harmful, just look at the farm! Now clearly that is an antiquated theory and in large part is very harmful for a number of reasons, not the least of which is all of the new, inorganic and fully synthetic waste we are letting into the storm and sewer drains. Many medications voided through our bowels will not breakdown and if allowed into nature can really wreak havoc such as birth control medications affecting water wildlife like fish inhibiting respawning. Plastics are another huge problem, most notably microplastics like the little beads in some shower and exfoliant gels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whenever I see a product being labeled as "Now contains sea salt!" I cringe. Yes sea salt has other beneficial minerals in it as well, but when tested 9 out of 10 top brands of sea salt contain micro plastics. :surprise:
> 
> 
> https://www.cbsnews.com/news/microplastics-sea-salt-from-ocean-plastic-pollution/
> 
> 
> _"The findings may highlight consumer concerns that staples of the table include an unwanted dose of plastic. Earlier this year, researchers found that 90 percent of some of the most popular bottled water brands contain microplastics. Consumers may be ingesting about 2,000 bits of microplastics each year through salt, Greenpeace said."_
> 
> 
> *Good old Tom Lehrer sung it best;*
> 
> 
> _Tom Lehrer - Pollution - YouTube
> _


look up pharmaceuticals in water...if you want to cringe...


----------



## skoronesa

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> look up pharmaceuticals in water...if you want to cringe...





I swear it's like you're not even listening to me!!! :crying:




I mentioned that in the post you quoted.






.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

skoronesa said:


> I swear it's like you're not even listening to me!!! :crying:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mentioned that in the post you quoted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


im beyond fuking beat, spent the whole day doing yard work in the hot sun, everything looks semi blurry now...and i didnt have to smoke anything...:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## Debo22

Venomthirst said:


> https://youtu.be/HrTMVnms_vE
> 
> 
> I tried to make the sound better so you don't have to listen to a drain machine for 5 min... Its harder to make a video than you think


A little constructive criticism, you need to talk more. We can’t just watch a snake turn and see the water drain, that gets old real quick. Explain what you’re doing and why you’re using the particular heads to clear the different stoppages. You can’t have dead air. 

That’s why we like Steve Lav videos is because he’s keeping us engaged with the banter and catch phrases. “Why do I wear gloves, no Taj Mahal, put Fritz on it, and the baby dog”.


----------



## skoronesa

Debo22 said:


> A little constructive criticism, you need to talk more. We can’t just watch a snake turn and see the water drain, that gets old real quick. Explain what you’re doing and why you’re using the particular heads to clear the different stoppages. You can’t have dead air.
> 
> That’s why we like Steve Lav videos is because he’s keeping us engaged with the banter and catch phrases. “Why do I wear gloves, no Taj Mahal, put Fritz on it, and the baby dog”.







I like steve lav too but I don't think venom is looking to get youtube money, he's just doing this for us and we ain't worth the effort lolz :biggrin:





.


----------



## Venomthirst

Debo22 said:


> A little constructive criticism, you need to talk more. We can’t just watch a snake turn and see the water drain, that gets old real quick. Explain what you’re doing and why you’re using the particular heads to clear the different stoppages. You can’t have dead air.
> 
> That’s why we like Steve Lav videos is because he’s keeping us engaged with the banter and catch phrases. “Why do I wear gloves, no Taj Mahal, put Fritz on it, and the baby dog”.





sounds good will try to do that thanks for giving me ways to improve... I cant get better if I don't know whats wrong with it..


more audience engagement let me catch up to that.. I got 1 or 2 vidjas that maybe not perfect but they have some good footage...


Thanks debo I really do appreciate that.. If I suck tell me.. but tell me why so I can try better... I dont have a fricken pension plan or a house and these damn plumbing tools are expensive so hopefully i can make something interesting maybe get some free stuff one day..


----------



## Tango

Venomthirst said:


> sounds good will try to do that thanks for giving me ways to improve... I cant get better if I don't know whats wrong with it..
> 
> 
> more audience engagement let me catch up to that.. I got 1 or 2 vidjas that maybe not perfect but they have some good footage...
> 
> 
> Thanks debo I really do appreciate that.. If I suck tell me.. but tell me why so I can try better... *I dont have a fricken pension plan or a house and these damn plumbing tools are expensive so hopefully i can make something interesting maybe get some free stuff one day..*


What you need is a plan, a business plan. That plan consists of making money and lots of it. Gotta ask yourself what does it take to succeed, how do you do it and implement then. Buy lots of books.

You have to be careful, if your boss knows you are spending time on the job recording it may not end well.


----------



## Venomthirst

Tango said:


> Venomthirst said:
> 
> 
> 
> sounds good will try to do that thanks for giving me ways to improve... I cant get better if I don't know whats wrong with it..
> 
> 
> more audience engagement let me catch up to that.. I got 1 or 2 vidjas that maybe not perfect but they have some good footage...
> 
> 
> Thanks debo I really do appreciate that.. If I suck tell me.. but tell me why so I can try better... *I dont have a fricken pension plan or a house and these damn plumbing tools are expensive so hopefully i can make something interesting maybe get some free stuff one day..*
> 
> 
> 
> What you need is a plan, a business plan. That plan consists of making money and lots of it. Gotta ask yourself what does it take to succeed, how do you do it and implement then. Buy lots of books.
> 
> You have to be careful, if your boss knows you are spending time on the job recording it may not end well.
Click to expand...

Already figured that out... if he says anything.. I'm going to say I started recording after you got sued by a customer saying we lit the house on fire, but it was the stupid wife fussing around talking on the phone.. if you have a problem me taking 10-15 to record the job... then that's fine... 

I'm waiting to finish my apprenticeship I already talked to you about it... I'm using tactics applying them to his business because we have alot of free reign....I got something already in play you know about but building clients slowly... so when I'm ready... I'm gone..

I'm alot younger than most of you guys here.. the videos are for fun not for money... I got some good.contacts built up for pmcs once I'm ready...


----------



## Tango

Venomthirst said:


> Already figured that out... if he says anything.. I'm going to say I started recording after you got sued by a customer saying we lit the house on fire, but it was the stupid wife fussing around talking on the phone.. if you have a problem me taking 10-15 to record the job... then that's fine...
> 
> I'm waiting to finish my apprenticeship I already talked to you about it... I'm using tactics applying them to his business because we have alot of free reign....I got something already in play you know about but building clients slowly... so when I'm ready... I'm gone..
> 
> *I'm alot younger than most of you guys here*.. the videos are for fun not for money... I got some good.contacts built up for pmcs once I'm ready...



Hey I'm just 44 ! When I was 30 I thought 44 was old but now I think 60 is old. :vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Tango said:


> Hey I'm just 44 ! When I was 30 I thought 44 was old but now I think 60 is old. :vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


age is just a number..its how you feel ant take care of yourself..I see people 10 to 15 years younger than me struggle to walk up a flight of stairs,some so fat they cant walk , they waddle....


----------



## Venomthirst

skoronesa said:


> I like steve lav too but I don't think venom is looking to get youtube money, he's just doing this for us and we ain't worth the effort lolz :biggrin:
> .



Depends really i do it for everyone... to show what we go through on a regular... Bring some more appreciation to the guy who comes to fix your sink... just because that drain isn't bad doesn't the next one isn't


also to give insight into how indoor plumbing looks like in Canada, and how the setups are different compared to other areas... I don't mind if anyone makes suggestions or even criticizes I'm not perfect by any means far from it... I appreciate the input... I do the best I can at the time and If there is a better way I am all for it...


I make mistakes as I'm sure everyone else does as well...I just enjoy it because its fun to show ...


----------



## Venomthirst

I got a couple videos In the making but I got some decent footage today... first call was a pain I clamped a leak on Friday , go back today to repair ... then I realized there was kitec going into a unit when i was trying to get the pipes back together the kitec was so bad just crumbled.... so we ended up having to change 35' of it... a bunch of branches behind kitchen... part of the recirc for that line (apt building 5th floor) so we fed pex b through the unit to kitchen only made 2 holes... then 2 more in kitchen... 



Anyways to the drain diaries... I got a nice video of cleaning a grinder pump.. its going to be a quicky but its decent


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

make a few wearing a speedo for skoso.. :vs_laugh: :vs_laugh: :vs_laugh:


----------



## skoronesa

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> make a few wearing a speedo for skoso.. :vs_laugh: :vs_laugh: :vs_laugh:


I prefer banana hammocks.


.


----------



## Venomthirst

Yummyyy


----------



## sparky

Venomthirst said:


> https://youtu.be/6F_WzC2tgPI
> 
> 
> Pluggered drain... grease trap ... cleared blockage too quick... I didn't adjust volume so water running and machine can get annoying..


Only one word comes to mind....YUMMY:devil3::devil3::vs_laugh::vs_laug


----------



## Venomthirst

sparky said:


> Only one word comes to mind....YUMMY:devil3::devil3::vs_laugh::vs_laug



Debo said make a catch phrase... now i got one... Started as a young adult chasing tail... but now Im saying it all the time when its real gnarly...


Yummy:biggrin:


----------



## Debo22

Venomthirst said:


> Debo said make a catch phrase... now i got one... Started as a young adult chasing tail... but now Im saying it all the time when its real gnarly...
> 
> 
> Yummy:biggrin:


Must be a Canadian thing, didn’t Bieber just come out with a song by that name. I think he was talking about something else though.


----------



## sparky

Venomthirst said:


> .. Started as a young adult chasing tail...
> 
> 
> Yummy:biggrin:


Long as it isn't a mans tail You are/were chasing Lolololololo:devil3::vs_laugh:


----------



## sparky

Debo22 said:


> Must be a Canadian thing, didn’t Bieber just come out with a song by that name. I think he was talking about something else though.


Beaver,,i mean Bieber would definitely be chasing man tail :devil3:


----------



## Venomthirst

Debo22 said:


> Must be a Canadian thing, didn’t Bieber just come out with a song by that name. I think he was talking about something else though.





lol how do you even know what songs biebers making up now.. he stole my bosses saying too "what do you mean.."


----------



## Venomthirst

sparky said:


> Long as it isn't a mans tail You are/were chasing Lolololololo:devil3::vs_laugh:



Why you looking for date?:biggrin:


----------



## sparky

Venomthirst said:


> Why you looking for date?:biggrin:


I ain't turning my back to ya lololololololololo


----------



## skoronesa

sparky said:


> I ain't turning my back to ya lololololololololo





Don't worry, you don't have to, he just wants to do the stroke :wink:


Did you know Billy Squier was gay?


----------



## sparky

skoronesa said:


> don't worry, you don't have to, he just wants to do the stroke :wink:
> 
> 
> Did you know billy squier was gay?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> billy squier - the stroke - youtube



stroke stroke


----------



## Venomthirst

Was at a call today... had been there previously myself a few times and most of the other guys had been there... couldn't clear it even with the jetter... 



Its a half way house, we were there less than a month ago.. Now its done for good.. been saying for years dig it up, dig it up.. hose stuck destroyed basement... I forgot camera today and now regretting it.. sludge, grease chunks and bowling ball turds..


Its a broken building trap



Restoration Company needed


----------



## Venomthirst

shyt hole housing call didn't talk much in video... At time was just trying to get out of there


----------



## sparky

Venomthirst said:


> https://youtu.be/sjh2bZH91qs
> 
> 
> shyt hole housing call didn't talk much in video... At time was just trying to get out of there


The proper term is,"WHITE RAT" cause they have a long tail :devil3::devil3:


----------



## OpenSights

Isn’t it amazing how when you have to fight a main, all you retrieve is a small handful of roots, and others that open quick and easy and pull back a bucket full of roots.

This was my first one this morning. Three mains and a video.

Edit, that’s a Spartan .55 cable.


----------



## Venomthirst

Yea that is true sometimes you get so much can't even pull it out of the cleanout... other times you only pull bits out then you video and roots are insane get heart palpitations just thinking about it..

What are spartan connectors like...never even seen them.. only general , ridgid here maybe old Marco or electric eels too


----------



## OpenSights

Venomthirst said:


> Yea that is true sometimes you get so much can't even pull it out of the cleanout... other times you only pull bits out then you video and roots are insane get heart palpitations just thinking about it..
> 
> What are spartan connectors like...never even seen them.. only general , ridgid here maybe old Marco or electric eels too


Spartan cables use a roll pin. Real PITA at times, but I trust it more than the ridgid half turn ones! The 6200 I have, which is for sale, uses roll pins, but unless the company I bought it from changed the cable... or maybe ridgid changed? 

Have you ever cabled through a 4” clean out only to find out it transitions to 6” and you bring back a 6” root ball? Fun times!

When I get a main line I alway give two prices. Cable only or both cable and video. 90% of the time I just cable. Different warranty’s too.


----------



## MACPLUMB777

SPARTAN AND TROJAN CONNECTORS 


PIN LOCK / R-TYPE MALE 5/8″, 11/16″ :biggrin:


----------



## Toli

OpenSights said:


> Have you ever cabled through a 4” clean out only to find out it transitions to 6” and you bring back a 6” root ball? Fun times!


Yes. 90% of sewers around here are that way.


----------



## OpenSights

Toli said:


> Yes. 90% of sewers around here are that way.


I use a car jack and 4 vice grips after plenty of time in reverse. Gets pretty hairy at times!


----------



## Toli

OpenSights said:


> I use a car jack and 4 vice grips after plenty of time in reverse. Gets pretty hairy at times!



Yeah, and both feet on the wall yanking on the cable as hard as you can.


----------



## skoronesa

OpenSights said:


> I use a car jack and 4 vice grips after plenty of time in reverse. Gets pretty hairy at times!





What did you do that it got that bad?


I usually start with a single half crescent shaped head to avoid stuff like that. Test the waters so to speak. No need to go balls deep first thing and risk getting stuck or breaking a cable.






.


----------



## OpenSights

skoronesa said:


> What did you do that it got that bad?
> 
> 
> I usually start with a single half crescent shaped head to avoid stuff like that. Test the waters so to speak. No need to go balls deep first thing and risk getting stuck or breaking a cable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I had a very bad experience with a hole saw once early on, same with the scoop too. So I don’t trust them. I use the proper two or three blade cutter, always with a kink! Half cutter when I get into those WTF situations.

I have noticed that when I reduce size of cutter, I get in more trouble, so “balls deep” works best for me.

I always hated training people in cleaning! I always cringe when I see the cable tightening! Everyone has their Own technique in cleaning.


----------



## Venomthirst

OpenSights said:


> Spartan cables use a roll pin. Real PITA at times, but I trust it more than the ridgid half turn ones! The 6200 I have, which is for sale, uses roll pins, but unless the company I bought it from changed the cable... or maybe ridgid changed?
> 
> Have you ever cabled through a 4” clean out only to find out it transitions to 6” and you bring back a 6” root ball? Fun times!
> 
> When I get a main line I alway give two prices. Cable only or both cable and video. 90% of the time I just cable. Different warranty’s too.


Every drain here transitions to 6" , 5" at minimum..... but yea sometimes the small cutters grab the root pony and twist it up into rope then balls up on cable and then you gotta chew them off slow....

Have had it happen with wipes too


----------



## OpenSights

Venomthirst said:


> Every drain here transitions to 6" , 5" at minimum..... but yea sometimes the small cutters grab the root pony and twist it up into rope then balls up on cable and then you gotta chew them off slow....
> 
> Have had it happen with wipes too


Well I guess that makes sense if a hole saw cutter is tooth on both sides! 

Most 6” lines have a 6” clean out here. Mandatory k-1500. I charge more for that pig.


----------



## skoronesa

Venomthirst said:


> Every drain here transitions to 6" , 5" at minimum..... but yea sometimes the small cutters grab the root pony and twist it up into rope then balls up on cable and then you gotta chew them off slow....
> 
> Have had it happen with wipes too





I think the thing to keep in mind is that you guys are using 7/8" open cable while I am using a solid wound with center wire 5/8". The roots grab on to open cables much more than the solid cable.







.


----------



## OpenSights

skoronesa said:


> I think the thing to keep in mind is that you guys are using 7/8" open cable while I am using a solid wound with center wire 5/8". The roots grab on to open cables much more than the solid cable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Honestly, I’ve never run an open cable. The idea scares me with what I see out here....


----------



## skoronesa

OpenSights said:


> Honestly, I’ve never run an open cable. The idea scares me with what I see out here....





I thought you ran a sectional with open cable? How heavy is that stuff if it's solid? Kinda defeats the purpose of having a sectional if you're lugging around heavy stuff like that don't it?



We have a larger ridgid sectional and it takes open cable that we keep in baskets. It's strong but I almost never use it. If the line is that bad it needs to be dug up.








.


----------



## MACPLUMB777

I usually start with a single half crescent shaped head to avoid stuff like that. Test the waters so to speak. No need to go balls deep first thing and risk getting stuck or breaking a cable.

I never start that way I always start with the biggest blade set that will 
fit through the C/O, I found that little blades or singles get buried in Roots,
I had that happen on a job working with the lead plumber from shop,
he ran a 2" blade down a 21/2" C/O ran it all the way out got it buried 
in a 6" line full of Roots, could not pull it out, even burning out the clutch
in a truck pulling on it, ended up digging it up at street which was about
10' deep, cut the pipe and pulled it out


----------



## OpenSights

skoronesa said:


> I thought you ran a sectional with open cable? How heavy is that stuff if it's solid? Kinda defeats the purpose of having a sectional if you're lugging around heavy stuff like that don't it?
> 
> 
> 
> We have a larger ridgid sectional and it takes open cable that we keep in baskets. It's strong but I almost never use it. If the line is that bad it needs to be dug up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I do use the k1500 on occasion. The cables that came with have a plastic/rubber core. I won’t knowingly put my .55 down a 6”, so that’s what I use it for. Yeah, the spools are pretty heavy, but I only use it a few times a year. Really only one town around here has 6” for residential, stupid imho. The lines get so infested with roots it’s ridiculous!


----------



## SlightlyAmused

OpenSights said:


> I do use the k1500 on occasion. The cables that came with have a plastic/rubber core. I won’t knowingly put my .55 down a 6”, so that’s what I use it for. Yeah, the spools are pretty heavy, but I only use it a few times a year. Really only one town around here has 6” for residential, stupid imho. The lines get so infested with roots it’s ridiculous!


The joys of Michigan my friend! I've seen a few videos where guys are running a camera through a 6" and see some tiny bits of roots and comment on how they have root infestation. Around here we call that a clean sewer . 

Also, 1500 is my go to. I hate the machine with a passion and would kill to get a 5208 but alas. It's a PITA to move around some of the houses south of 8 mile and hoarder homes.


----------



## Venomthirst

5/8" inner core speed rooter 92... regular diet of 4" and 6" pipe full of roots... 6" 3blade expanding cutter cleans pretty good... no 6" cleanouts on orginal sewers really but you can squish down 6" regular blades and feed them into the 4" cleanout... 5/8 does the trick 3/4 better when you got maple or oak roots size of your finger in there...

Most people cleanouts are buried in the finished basement so your stuck using 4" cutters from floor drain or stack c.o... sometimes there's only 3" access to so hard to clean 6" pipe with 3" blades... alot of home owners to cheap to pay for camera....

If they call through municipalitity we video and clean as good as we can get it... use jetter if we have to... one time free .. doesn't matter if it's a house, factory , restaurant, shopping mall, apartment building... we inspect the sewer to the municipal drain and if its messed up past the property line... city will dig or line


----------



## skoronesa

Venomthirst said:


> 5/8" inner core speed rooter 92...





As I have said before I run the same machine and love it. Attached is a picture of the head I run first, just one of those side cutter blades. If I pull back minimal roots/wipes/fhp I will go up in size to two of those side cutters or a different head. If I pull back a lot of roots/wipes/fhp then I will run the single bit back down again.


If there is a lot of sewage with minimal water I find one of the best methods is to use a pair of rotary cutter blades or the heavy duty rotary cutter, send the cable all the way out, and pull it back manually. This will create a scooping effect which will allow the water sitting on top to mix with the sewage so it can flow down stream.


Always keep as much water in the clogged line as you can so when you open the line a little it will flush out more easily.




.


----------



## OpenSights

SlightlyAmused said:


> The joys of Michigan my friend! I've seen a few videos where guys are running a camera through a 6" and see some tiny bits of roots and comment on how they have root infestation. Around here we call that a clean sewer .
> 
> Also, 1500 is my go to. I hate the machine with a passion and would kill to get a 5208 but alas. It's a PITA to move around some of the houses south of 8 mile and hoarder homes.


I hear that 6” and really bad roots is common out in the Grand Rapids area too. I really only see 6” residential in one area near me. I charge double for the 1500. So much extra work, have to make it worth my time....


----------



## OpenSights

I need to buy a jetter. I want to pay a couple things off first. I use to send my jet jobs to a smaller franchise company. They have a guy who’s really good and I tell the HO to insist on him, but twice now I’ve had a customer call and say the guy they sent was clueless.

Found a new company, so far so good. Plus they give a spiff. “Referral fee”


----------



## Venomthirst

OpenSights said:


> I need to buy a jetter. I want to pay a couple things off first. I use to send my jet jobs to a smaller franchise company. They have a guy who’s really good and I tell the HO to insist on him, but twice now I’ve had a customer call and say the guy they sent was clueless.
> 
> Found a new company, so far so good. Plus they give a spiff. “Referral fee”



Never ends with tools always want something else.... You get a jetter then you need back hoe to dig it up because sewer is gonezo


----------



## OpenSights

Venomthirst said:


> Never ends with tools always want something else.... You get a jetter then you need back hoe to dig it up because sewer is gonezo


My master said he dabbled in excavation for a minute. Liability insurance killed it! I have my excavator, the guys are awesome! Very fast and never a problem with their work. 

They’ll be doing my main soon.... I have some pics to post about it in another thread.


----------



## SlightlyAmused

OpenSights said:


> My master said he dabbled in excavation for a minute. Liability insurance killed it! I have my excavator, the guys are awesome! Very fast and never a problem with their work.
> 
> 
> 
> They’ll be doing my main soon.... I have some pics to post about it in another thread.


From what I hear, digs are where money is. Hell, I'd start a drain cleaning business on the side if everyone would stop telling me I won't make money without digging.

Then again, there are so many possibilities in the way of problems. Fiber lines, cable lines, lives, Miss Dig being horrible at what they do, OSHA in general.


----------



## OpenSights

SlightlyAmused said:


> From what I hear, digs are where money is. Hell, I'd start a drain cleaning business on the side if everyone would stop telling me I won't make money without digging.
> 
> Then again, there are so many possibilities in the way of problems. Fiber lines, cable lines, lives, Miss Dig being horrible at what they do, OSHA in general.


The way some drain cleaning companies do it out here is hire the excavator company and tack on $1-2k and bill the customer. You can make good money and not have to dig yourself. 

The way I look at digging is kinda like the goose with the golden egg. Sometimes it’s necessary, sometimes the customer can’t afford the up front cost and would prefer yearly maintenance. One PMC I work for has me cable 8-12 houses every year, on the same day. We have figured out what houses need prevents and which don’t.... pretty much dictated by me. Skip this one next year, I’d like to add this one next year. 

We had a problem house last year. I usually cable this one every year. There are roots, not bad, but they want to make sure that when it backs up from wipes or tampons that roots aren’t a factor. Well this year it was a girls house. College rentals. Two weeks after the kids moved in I got a call that the main was backed up. Cabled it, opened and pulled nothing back. They are such good payers and do everything I tell them, so I just called it warranty. Two weeks later it backed up again! Cabled it ten times, blow bagged it for a half hour, still plugged! Told them to jet. Two weeks later it backed up again! Cabled and video. Line has a small belly out at the street just before the drop. The girls were using three ply TP. $20k to dig and replace, $25k for permits because of the road cut. So we decided to supply the girls there tp and every Friday the maintenance guy would blow bag the line. No issue since. That house will be a boys house from now on.

Yes you can make good money digging, but once you dig, there goes any future revenue. At least that’s how I look at it.


----------



## Venomthirst

OpenSights said:


> The way some drain cleaning companies do it out here is hire the excavator company and tack on $1-2k and bill the customer. You can make good money and not have to dig yourself.
> 
> The way I look at digging is kinda like the goose with the golden egg. Sometimes it’s necessary, sometimes the customer can’t afford the up front cost and would prefer yearly maintenance. One PMC I work for has me cable 8-12 houses every year, on the same day. We have figured out what houses need prevents and which don’t.... pretty much dictated by me. Skip this one next year, I’d like to add this one next year.
> 
> We had a problem house last year. I usually cable this one every year. There are roots, not bad, but they want to make sure that when it backs up from wipes or tampons that roots aren’t a factor. Well this year it was a girls house. College rentals. Two weeks after the kids moved in I got a call that the main was backed up. Cabled it, opened and pulled nothing back. They are such good payers and do everything I tell them, so I just called it warranty. Two weeks later it backed up again! Cabled it ten times, blow bagged it for a half hour, still plugged! Told them to jet. Two weeks later it backed up again! Cabled and video. Line has a small belly out at the street just before the drop. The girls were using three ply TP. $20k to dig and replace, $25k for permits because of the road cut. So we decided to supply the girls there tp and every Friday the maintenance guy would blow bag the line. No issue since. That house will be a boys house from now on.
> 
> Yes you can make good money digging, but once you dig, there goes any future revenue. At least that’s how I look at it.





That's how I explain it my customers too... It will take 10+ years to pay for excavation... We do all our own digging... So either maintain it or replace it.... Depends what their plans are usually its to remove building trap and install c.o or bwv... Then inspect to road and see how bad the rest of it is..


The way I see it is if your willing to take risk then go for it make the money... If not hire someone to dig and you can replace the drain or sub the job out.... Jetters are a must for restaraunts and laundry mats, storm drain... We do a lot of kitchen riser lower end jetting in the apartment buildings as well as main line jetting...


A jetter really only opens doors.. Tons of things a snake just isn't practical for..


I find that things really get hard to clear with snake when its little old lady or something and drain has been plugged since 1975 sewer turns into septic bed... 



... Another thing betters are really good for is weeping tiles and septic tile beds get sludge and mud moving again...


Also tight hoarded houses jetter is wonder ful get drain running see you later


----------



## SlightlyAmused

OpenSights said:


> The way some drain cleaning companies do it out here is hire the excavator company and tack on $1-2k and bill the customer. You can make good money and not have to dig yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> The way I look at digging is kinda like the goose with the golden egg. Sometimes it’s necessary, sometimes the customer can’t afford the up front cost and would prefer yearly maintenance. One PMC I work for has me cable 8-12 houses every year, on the same day. We have figured out what houses need prevents and which don’t.... pretty much dictated by me. Skip this one next year, I’d like to add this one next year.
> 
> 
> 
> We had a problem house last year. I usually cable this one every year. There are roots, not bad, but they want to make sure that when it backs up from wipes or tampons that roots aren’t a factor. Well this year it was a girls house. College rentals. Two weeks after the kids moved in I got a call that the main was backed up. Cabled it, opened and pulled nothing back. They are such good payers and do everything I tell them, so I just called it warranty. Two weeks later it backed up again! Cabled it ten times, blow bagged it for a half hour, still plugged! Told them to jet. Two weeks later it backed up again! Cabled and video. Line has a small belly out at the street just before the drop. The girls were using three ply TP. $20k to dig and replace, $25k for permits because of the road cut. So we decided to supply the girls there tp and every Friday the maintenance guy would blow bag the line. No issue since. That house will be a boys house from now on.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you can make good money digging, but once you dig, there goes any future revenue. At least that’s how I look at it.


Not sure why, but I never really thought about that. Amazing point.


----------



## sparky

OpenSights said:


> The way some drain cleaning companies do it out here is hire the excavator company and tack on $1-2k and bill the customer. You can make good money and not have to dig yourself.
> 
> The way I look at digging is kinda like the goose with the golden egg. Sometimes it’s necessary, sometimes the customer can’t afford the up front cost and would prefer yearly maintenance. One PMC I work for has me cable 8-12 houses every year, on the same day. We have figured out what houses need prevents and which don’t.... pretty much dictated by me. Skip this one next year, I’d like to add this one next year.
> 
> We had a problem house last year. I usually cable this one every year. There are roots, not bad, but they want to make sure that when it backs up from wipes or tampons that roots aren’t a factor. Well this year it was a girls house. College rentals. Two weeks after the kids moved in I got a call that the main was backed up. Cabled it, opened and pulled nothing back. They are such good payers and do everything I tell them, so I just called it warranty. Two weeks later it backed up again! Cabled it ten times, blow bagged it for a half hour, still plugged! Told them to jet. Two weeks later it backed up again! Cabled and video. Line has a small belly out at the street just before the drop. The girls were using three ply TP. $20k to dig and replace, $25k for permits because of the road cut. So we decided to supply the girls there tp and every Friday the maintenance guy would blow bag the line. No issue since. That house will be a boys house from now on.
> 
> Yes you can make good money digging, but once you dig, there goes any future revenue. At least that’s how I look at it.


How long is that line??why so high??? You can't charge that kind of money in my poor area,no one will pay it


----------



## rooterboy

Venomthirst said:


> https://youtu.be/sjh2bZH91qs
> 
> 
> shyt hole housing call didn't talk much in video... At time was just trying to get out of there


Nice job


----------



## OpenSights

Had a rough one today. The last 25’ on the first pass was super rough! Inch by inch. Still backed up. Pulled it back, probably 30 tampons and one rubber. So I ran out 100’ a second time, got stuck at @ 100’. I don’t know what it was, but I think I was trying to Pull a 6” ball of tampons into the 4” line. Took about 15 minutes to knock whatever it was on my cable.

I could’ve put my extension on, but I didn’t want to fight it again. Ended up referring my jetter guy. 

When I showed the HO, she said “I didn’t know you can’t flush those! I thought it was only the applicator that you’re not supposed flush!” She’s in her mid to late 30s would be my guess.

Shook my hand just like the good old days. Her neighbor asked me to look at his laundry drain. Gave him the price to cable it and run it to the stack above ground so he’ll never have the problem again. Nope, too cheap for either. When I went to go in his house he said I have to wear a mask. Apparently his wife’s sister’s something died from COVID 19. Whatever, got a free mask. When I was talking to him I started to have a hard time breathing, and had to take the conversation outside.


----------



## powellmatthew76

Went to some ladies ****hole a while back and didn't want to spend too much money. Asked if I could patch it. Asked her how long has it been like this. She said 2 years.....









Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## Venomthirst

powellmatthew76 said:


> Went to some ladies ****hole a while back and didn't want to spend too much money. Asked if I could patch it. Asked her how long has it been like this. She said 2 years.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk





She probably wanted you to pay her to fix it... Nice pic...... Pump it out for a week... Spread some lime.. Then suit up... Figure out what the heck is going on... I'll give you a quote 10 grand to give the quote for the repair


----------



## skoronesa

OpenSights said:


> Shook my hand just like the good old days. Her neighbor asked me to look at his laundry drain. Gave him the price to cable it and run it to the stack above ground so he’ll never have the problem again. Nope, too cheap for either. When I went to go in his house he said I have to wear a mask. Apparently his wife’s sister’s something died from COVID 19. Whatever, got a free mask. When I was talking to him I started to have a hard time breathing, and had to take the conversation outside.





We've had covid come just close enough to our area that everyone wears masks in buildings 99% of the time if for no other reason than because we don't want our elderly to catch it and die. Breathing with a mask on in the heat and humidity can be a real pain at times, especially when you're working.



What I think is hilarious is the city folk who wear masks, gloves, etc. but don't know how to use them. If germs were wet paint they would look like a rainbow.




.


----------



## Tango

skoronesa said:


> We've had covid come just close enough to our area that everyone wears masks in buildings 99% of the time if for no other reason than because we don't want our elderly to catch it and die. Breathing with a mask on in the heat and humidity can be a real pain at times, especially when you're working.
> 
> 
> 
> What I think is hilarious is the city folk who wear masks, gloves, etc. but don't know how to use them. If germs were wet paint they would look like a rainbow.
> 
> 
> 
> .


I heard a supply house guy saying his girlfriend is getting near a depression because she hasn't gone out and keeps looking at the news and the world is at an end.

Meanwhile most others are outside and doing things like normal...


----------



## skoronesa

Tango said:


> I heard a supply house guy saying his girlfriend is getting near a depression because she hasn't gone out and keeps looking at the news and the world is at an end.
> 
> Meanwhile most others are outside and doing things like normal...





Sounds to me like she has deeper issues and either has clinical depression or is just an attention whore who has to be hyperbolic over anything she can.




I can't stand hyperbole.




.


----------



## powellmatthew76

Venomthirst said:


> She probably wanted you to pay her to fix it... Nice pic...... Pump it out for a week... Spread some lime.. Then suit up... Figure out what the heck is going on... I'll give you a quote 10 grand to give the quote for the repair


I quoted to replace entire line and charge her the min fee to go out and boy did she *****. I told her she shouldn't have called 2 years later to make the repair 

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## OpenSights

When you have a one way clean out, the plug is under slab and you don’t feel like pulling the stool.... I don’t do roofs.... or anything higher than a 6’ ladder.


----------



## skoronesa

OpenSights said:


> When you have a one way clean out, the plug is under slab and you don’t feel like pulling the stool.... I don’t do roofs.... or anything higher than a 6’ ladder.




Everybody knows, the closest/best cleanout to use either has 40 gallons of sewage behind it or the customer doesn't remember where it's buried lain:



99% of the time when I have a cleanout that doesn't have 40 gallons of sewage behind it, it doesn't matter which way the cleanout points because invariably it's useless either way.



If it is a cleanout I can use but it's on a tee pointing the wrong way I do the same as you.




.


----------



## WashingtonPlung

skoronesa said:


> Everybody knows, the closest/best cleanout to use either has 40 gallons of sewage behind it or the customer doesn't remember where it's buried lain:
> 
> 
> 
> 99% of the time when I have a cleanout that doesn't have 40 gallons of sewage behind it, it doesn't matter which way the cleanout points because invariably it's useless either way.
> 
> 
> 
> If it is a cleanout I can use but it's on a tee pointing the wrong way I do the same as you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



I saw a guy bend his Jetter cable in half about a 6" from the end. so he could go up a clean out backwards. He was able to jet a 4" line backwards up a wye. I tried to do similar and got my jetter cable stuck :vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## Venomthirst

WashingtonPlung said:


> I saw a guy bend his Jetter cable in half about a 6" from the end. so he could go up a clean out backwards. He was able to jet a 4" line backwards up a wye. I tried to do similar and got my jetter cable stuck :vs_laugh::vs_laugh:



Done this many times however very hard on hose... Best only to go in under pressure and pull back with jetter off... Use y cleanouts on vertical lines to flush up.. And clean hi rise kitchen lines saves a mess


----------



## OpenSights

WashingtonPlung said:


> I saw a guy bend his Jetter cable in half about a 6" from the end. so he could go up a clean out backwards. He was able to jet a 4" line backwards up a wye. I tried to do similar and got my jetter cable stuck :vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


Back when I used a jetter and was able to shoot upstream I’d do the same as manholes, use a chunk of 1-1/2” pvc with a street 45 glued, works with a cable too. Not in all situations though... for sure with a hose if you try!


----------



## txdraindoctor

*The cursed house from hell*



Venomthirst said:


> It has been decided that this deserves its own thread.. Welcome to drain tech diaries.. a day in the life of a drain tech.. no soldering here no faucet repairs.. This is the down and dirty side of plumbing.. When skat hits the fan this is the kind of scenarios you will see.. My area has it all New build, old , older and oldest.. so your going to see the different ways things are set up drainage wise and hopefully we'll get a laugh or two..
> 
> 
> I'm going to try keep this thread alive by minimum weekly posts depending on what i am doing but Strictly drain cleaning and drain related stuff.. I'm a workaholic so honestly it shouldn't be an issue for material its getting footage that'll be hard.. If anyone has any ideas all I've got is a cellphone right now maybe an upgrade in equipment will come depends on how things pan out.
> 
> 
> And make sure you guys like and subscribe maybe one day it'll help me out Im a broke azz Canuck ehh. I appreciate all who read and watch , dont be afraid to tell me im a idiot or at least let me know what you want to see.. like give me ideas too.. Im only so creative.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Starting a thread to post the worst of the worst you have come across... I'm talking about stuff that plumbers nightmares are composed of. Horror stories. Poo and anything that comes out of the drain nice root pics are encouraged too. I'm gonna start with a pic and a video.. Stories encouraged..pics and video links to provide visual.. better..
> 
> Sewer spoons.. ratatouille next to boiler
> 
> Sludge factor https://youtu.be/oIscBbB4wwU


The cursed house from hell
OK so a little over a year ago, one of longtime customers calls me on a Saturday or Sunday night cant remember which. their entire home is backing up and sewer is overflowing out of the showers. so i get ready and head their way, and low and behold they werent kidding, literally ****e everywhere all overthis expensive imported wood flooring. anyways i called out a water extraction company and a pumper truck yes water extraction and pumper truck. the entire right side of home was tied in off of a branch line 15ft under the slab straight ahead from the cleanout in backyard . and the only bathroom not affected was the master with was also straight ahead from the cleaount. so running it from cleanout wouldnt work had to pull toilet that was also affected nearest the combo that connected the branch to main. but couldnt do it with pumping down the system below finish slab level. finally able to pull to toilet, ran about 15 ft and cleared line. as i am retrieving the cable all i could hear was water sloshing inside the drainline. and not a single echo one. im thinking on one hand $$$ one the other this isnt gonna be good news for them. especially since they just recently purchased the home less than a year ago. and i thinking damnit i told them before signing to perform a thorough inspection not just one the realtors get. so i go immediately grab my camera, and not 20% or 50% or 75% but 100% completely full and holding water major belly in the line. the entire length even afteri hit the combo on the end of the branch, and turned into the main heading out to the cleanout. same thing 100 full. so i showed the customerswhat i had found so far, they automatically knew it was expensive, the house they sold we had done the same type of work on that home as well. i didnt have to say a word or even give a price they just said when can you start. i told them let me finish running the camera, i wanted to make sure i knew everything that was needing fixed before sitting down to talk. so i go furthest bathroom on that branch pull that toilet, and it was fine for the first 30-35 ft then i hit water which was around 20ft before the powder room toilet where i ran cable from
long story short they needed 80ft tunnel. move forward a year this was around when covid19 began to hit and they were locking down and doing stay at home. they had heir parents staying with them, so my tech went unstopped the line said it was grease the stopped up that side of the house again. then come 2 more stoppages come after than each time worse and worse. everyone keeps telling they are pouring grease down the sink. im thinking since when does a 2" line with some grease stop up a 4" completely and cause it to overflow again. im thinking ive never seen or heard of that but everyone says the same thing. ran camera in mainline found minute traces of grease but not enough to constitute running the jetter. well the week before last, it happened again, this time i went out, originally thinking that maybe since there were more people staying there, maybe it was someone flushing items that should be. and to my dismay, big ass chunks and i mean bright white solid blocks of grease in the mainline with yep you guess it catching tissue paper and eventually catching enough to block system. determined that the kitchen line was tied in near the center where the major belly was. so that line hadnt flowed properly since it was built, oh what i failed to mention that the plumbers did not sleeve the piping running through the beams, which allowed the concrete to push down on the main causing the belly. anyways so since the kitchen line never flowed porperly it slowly allowed grease to cool of rapidly because the belly caused a domino effect where water was holding in the kitchen also. and since the issue had been fixed, now the kitchen is flowing properly, and has starting break the grease buildup apart and and now its dumping into the main. now here lies the issue and why i call it THE CURSED HOUSE FROM HELL we have ran 2 different cable machines with grease cutter heads, however if i ever met the dumbass who did the rough inn the first thing that would come to my mind is to stuff him inside the tunnel as we backfilledit, but i love my freedom to much to go to jail and lose my freedom over an idiot like him. anyways, instead of stubbing up below the window directly under the sink location, and doing a rolling offset to go around the window with the vent. instead they stub up like 6ft away, then arm over. which in return truly limits our options as far as the size of of cable and type of head. had it been directly under sink even though the .55 cable ofmy spartan 300 technically is big for 2" but had they stubbed up below the sink you could easily slighly bend it enough to make the turn and go down. however the way it is, cant control the end enough all it does is dead head against the san t. and the only cable flexible enough dont have a head bid enough to truly do it justice, been there already and still dumps grease chunks. now i to the point where you guys since you heard the word grease have been screaming jetter jetter. yep been there also. but the 1/2 3000 psi jetter hose is also to damn stiff it dead head in the san t also. cant get it to turn and drop. then the 3/8 1500-2000 psi jetter hose is limber enough to drop down into the san t but no matter what we have tried it wont turn the 90 just below the slab. its not ridged enough its actually too damn limber. cant cut hole in wall to access it that way i would have to pull cabinets other side there's brick, and a custom brick not everyday acme brick. and yep thought of using the vent also but guess what, no vent about the kitchen its a 2 story home and the vent comes up 25-30ft at the rear of home. the only other option ive been able to think of, is something that is a complete pain in the ass for those who have had to do it before. run you machine all the way out to the cleanout, pull it out, tape jetter hose to it. and manually pull it back through the system. however i would have to hit 3 different branches to do that. the cleanout is 4" deep, im not sure if my mind isnt letting me to think clearly enough because of how piss i am at how much time we already wasted on something that technically isnt under warranty and has nothing to with our work. however the customerpaid me fixfix their system and its still isnt fix, and they know it has nothing to do with our work. i just cant allow this home to keep backing up.
im all ears to someone who has faced the same situation as far as getting that jetter in there main that had a different solution that isnt coming to my mind. i do know mac had mentioned something about a sectional machine, but ive never even heard of one much less seen one. must be an easier way that im just blocking itout and not allowingto enter my brain. hell maybe its the sunup to sundown hours and over night ours ive been working. if anyone has another way that has worked for them. i would appreciate yall sending me a text message. 936-524-6353. i gottaget this done so i can move onto the next fire i gotta put out


----------



## canuck92

Think i found an octapus


----------



## Venomthirst

canuck92 said:


> Think i found an octapus


Looks like a fetus wrapped up in a blankie


----------



## skoronesa

Venomthirst said:


> Looks like a fetus wrapped up in a blankie



Wow. That's rough. I was literally just watching some stand up with abortion jokes and what you just said blew them out of the water! :devil3::vs_laugh:


I am sure the mods are going to remove your comment so I will screenshot it!




.


----------



## canuck92

skoronesa said:


> Venomthirst said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a fetus wrapped up in a blankie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. That's rough. I was literally just watching some stand up with abortion jokes and what you just said blew them out of the water! <img src="http://www.plumbingzone.com/images/smilies/devil.png" border="0" alt="" title="Devil" class="inlineimg" /><img src="http://www.plumbingzone.com/images/smilies/vs_laugh.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Vs Laugh" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> 
> I am sure the mods are going to remove your comment so I will screenshot it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Ever get a call for a plugged tub pull out the ol' coat hanger an say " so whos getting the abortion" lol ok i crossed the line ill stop


----------



## skoronesa

canuck92 said:


> Ever get a call for a plugged tub pull out the ol' coat hanger an say " so whos getting the abortion" lol ok i crossed the line ill stop



I'll have to remember that!


I did have one guy tell me it was his anniversary the week prior while I was unclogging the shower. I pulled out a HUGE wad of hair, turned to show him, and then I said "Well I know what the wife did for your anniversary!" :vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


.


----------



## Debo22

txdraindoctor said:


> The cursed house from hell
> OK so a little over a year ago, one of longtime customers calls me on a Saturday or Sunday night cant remember which. their entire home is backing up and sewer is overflowing out of the showers. so i get ready and head their way, and low and behold they werent kidding, literally ****e everywhere all overthis expensive imported wood flooring. anyways i called out a water extraction company and a pumper truck yes water extraction and pumper truck. the entire right side of home was tied in off of a branch line 15ft under the slab straight ahead from the cleanout in backyard . and the only bathroom not affected was the master with was also straight ahead from the cleaount. so running it from cleanout wouldnt work had to pull toilet that was also affected nearest the combo that connected the branch to main. but couldnt do it with pumping down the system below finish slab level. finally able to pull to toilet, ran about 15 ft and cleared line. as i am retrieving the cable all i could hear was water sloshing inside the drainline. and not a single echo one. im thinking on one hand $$$ one the other this isnt gonna be good news for them. especially since they just recently purchased the home less than a year ago. and i thinking damnit i told them before signing to perform a thorough inspection not just one the realtors get. so i go immediately grab my camera, and not 20% or 50% or 75% but 100% completely full and holding water major belly in the line. the entire length even afteri hit the combo on the end of the branch, and turned into the main heading out to the cleanout. same thing 100 full. so i showed the customerswhat i had found so far, they automatically knew it was expensive, the house they sold we had done the same type of work on that home as well. i didnt have to say a word or even give a price they just said when can you start. i told them let me finish running the camera, i wanted to make sure i knew everything that was needing fixed before sitting down to talk. so i go furthest bathroom on that branch pull that toilet, and it was fine for the first 30-35 ft then i hit water which was around 20ft before the powder room toilet where i ran cable from
> long story short they needed 80ft tunnel. move forward a year this was around when covid19 began to hit and they were locking down and doing stay at home. they had heir parents staying with them, so my tech went unstopped the line said it was grease the stopped up that side of the house again. then come 2 more stoppages come after than each time worse and worse. everyone keeps telling they are pouring grease down the sink. im thinking since when does a 2" line with some grease stop up a 4" completely and cause it to overflow again. im thinking ive never seen or heard of that but everyone says the same thing. ran camera in mainline found minute traces of grease but not enough to constitute running the jetter. well the week before last, it happened again, this time i went out, originally thinking that maybe since there were more people staying there, maybe it was someone flushing items that should be. and to my dismay, big ass chunks and i mean bright white solid blocks of grease in the mainline with yep you guess it catching tissue paper and eventually catching enough to block system. determined that the kitchen line was tied in near the center where the major belly was. so that line hadnt flowed properly since it was built, oh what i failed to mention that the plumbers did not sleeve the piping running through the beams, which allowed the concrete to push down on the main causing the belly. anyways so since the kitchen line never flowed porperly it slowly allowed grease to cool of rapidly because the belly caused a domino effect where water was holding in the kitchen also. and since the issue had been fixed, now the kitchen is flowing properly, and has starting break the grease buildup apart and and now its dumping into the main. now here lies the issue and why i call it THE CURSED HOUSE FROM HELL we have ran 2 different cable machines with grease cutter heads, however if i ever met the dumbass who did the rough inn the first thing that would come to my mind is to stuff him inside the tunnel as we backfilledit, but i love my freedom to much to go to jail and lose my freedom over an idiot like him. anyways, instead of stubbing up below the window directly under the sink location, and doing a rolling offset to go around the window with the vent. instead they stub up like 6ft away, then arm over. which in return truly limits our options as far as the size of of cable and type of head. had it been directly under sink even though the .55 cable ofmy spartan 300 technically is big for 2" but had they stubbed up below the sink you could easily slighly bend it enough to make the turn and go down. however the way it is, cant control the end enough all it does is dead head against the san t. and the only cable flexible enough dont have a head bid enough to truly do it justice, been there already and still dumps grease chunks. now i to the point where you guys since you heard the word grease have been screaming jetter jetter. yep been there also. but the 1/2 3000 psi jetter hose is also to damn stiff it dead head in the san t also. cant get it to turn and drop. then the 3/8 1500-2000 psi jetter hose is limber enough to drop down into the san t but no matter what we have tried it wont turn the 90 just below the slab. its not ridged enough its actually too damn limber. cant cut hole in wall to access it that way i would have to pull cabinets other side there's brick, and a custom brick not everyday acme brick. and yep thought of using the vent also but guess what, no vent about the kitchen its a 2 story home and the vent comes up 25-30ft at the rear of home. the only other option ive been able to think of, is something that is a complete pain in the ass for those who have had to do it before. run you machine all the way out to the cleanout, pull it out, tape jetter hose to it. and manually pull it back through the system. however i would have to hit 3 different branches to do that. the cleanout is 4" deep, im not sure if my mind isnt letting me to think clearly enough because of how piss i am at how much time we already wasted on something that technically isnt under warranty and has nothing to with our work. however the customerpaid me fixfix their system and its still isnt fix, and they know it has nothing to do with our work. i just cant allow this home to keep backing up.
> im all ears to someone who has faced the same situation as far as getting that jetter in there main that had a different solution that isnt coming to my mind. i do know mac had mentioned something about a sectional machine, but ive never even heard of one much less seen one. must be an easier way that im just blocking itout and not allowingto enter my brain. hell maybe its the sunup to sundown hours and over night ours ive been working. if anyone has another way that has worked for them. i would appreciate yall sending me a text message. 936-524-6353. i gottaget this done so i can move onto the next fire i gotta put out


Where’d you go Shorty?


----------



## OpenSights




----------



## ken53

Mac Donald's right.



OpenSights said:


> View attachment 128099


----------



## OpenSights

ken53 said:


> Mac Donald's right.


???


----------



## Tango

OpenSights said:


> ???


Grease from the restaurant "golden arches"...


----------



## ken53

OpenSights said:


> ???


I hit the same thing there they were dumping the grease trap into the floor drain.


----------



## OpenSights

About 15’ out from the clean out. I’ve pulled dirt back before, but not that much. Hopefully dig tomorrow. Plan is a spot repair, I video the rest of the line to see the condition. Low cost rental, but this LL takes care of his houses. Likes things done right the first time.


----------



## OpenSights

Got a main line call today from a property manager. Good guy, kinda annoying, but good payer.

Single mom, two kids. House was an assisted living home at one time. 9k sqft, 15 bedrooms, 8 or 9 bathrooms, found a lift station on one side. Sewage pouring into bedrooms and bathrooms. Treatment plant across the street, and about 200’ from the road.

I walked and gave him the number of the jetting company I use. Apparently the like is about 350’ long with three clean outs in the neighbor’s yard. Glad I did what I did.


----------



## OpenSights

OpenSights said:


> Got a main line call today from a property manager. Good guy, kinda annoying, but good payer.
> 
> Single mom, two kids. House was an assisted living home at one time. 9k sqft, 15 bedrooms, 8 or 9 bathrooms, found a lift station on one side. Sewage pouring into bedrooms and bathrooms. Treatment plant across the street, and about 200’ from the road.
> 
> I walked and gave him the number of the jetting company I use. Apparently the like is about 350’ long with three clean outs in the neighbor’s yard. Glad I did what I did.
> View attachment 128418


Got off the phone with both the property manager and jet crew. More like 450’. Very flat and multiple bellies. Everyone is very happy as of now. But I told the PM that with such a long line and only three people.... that’s trouble.


----------



## OpenSights

Today’s drain tip. Do not use your lav to dispose of melted wax. Pictures upon request.


----------



## skoronesa

OpenSights said:


> Today’s drain tip. Do not use your lav to dispose of melted wax. Pictures upon request.


Can you post the pics in the business lounge?


----------



## OpenSights

skoronesa said:


> Can you post the pics in the business lounge?


Sorry, took a nap for a minute....


----------



## The Dane

OpenSights said:


> Sorry, took a nap for a minute....
> View attachment 129087


I dont have pictures anymore but I had the same happen in a toilet about 3 years ago. Funny thing is that I was there because the toilet was running and flooded the basement apartment. Couldn't get it out so replaced the toilet and found it when I was curious and broke the toilet at the shop.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny3Xd

OpenSights said:


> Sorry, took a nap for a minute....
> View attachment 129087


Dang, OS. Bet that was fun!


----------



## OpenSights

Danny3Xd said:


> Dang, OS. Bet that was fun!


Fun as easy money, yes.


----------



## OpenSights

Picked up a life long customer today. His mom’s main line was backed up. Pvc to the street, clay under the road. Nothing special. Opened about 55’ out. Prevent next year, plus he’s going to give his landlord for his business my card. Apparently he hasn’t had a working sewer line in quite sometime.

Not the topic of this post though.... the washer dumps on the floor and runs to the floor drain. The black looking stuff on the floor is roots! I’ve seen roots in floor drains, maybe a couple root hairs coming up through a thin basement floor, but nothing like this!


----------



## skoronesa

OpenSights said:


> .............. The black looking stuff on the floor is roots! I’ve seen roots in floor drains, maybe a couple root hairs coming up through a thin basement floor, but nothing like this!...



I've pulled a couple toilets on slab to find roots. Pulled one in a cabin and found cedar roots had followed the pipe up out the ground a foot and a half!!


----------



## Debo22

skoronesa said:


> I've pulled a couple toilets on slab to find roots. Pulled one in a cabin and found cedar roots had followed the pipe up out the ground a foot and a half!!


Like this one?


----------



## MACPLUMB777

OpenSights said:


> Picked up a life long customer today. His mom’s main line was backed up. Pvc to the street, clay under the road. Nothing special. Opened about 55’ out. Prevent next year, plus he’s going to give his landlord for his business my card. Apparently he hasn’t had a working sewer line in quite sometime.
> 
> Not the topic of this post though.... the washer dumps on the floor and runs to the floor drain. The black looking stuff on the floor is roots! I’ve seen roots in floor drains, maybe a couple root hairs coming up through a thin basement floor, but nothing like this!
> View attachment 129135
> View attachment 129136
> View attachment 129137


You need to sell them a full case of ROOTX !


----------



## skoronesa

Debo22 said:


> Like this one?
> View attachment 129165


Almost exactly, the one I described was packed solid with darker cedar roots almost twice as thick. It smelled like a car freshener lolz I told my manager about it and they recoiled and asked me not to share stories like that with them anymore! Some people....


----------



## OpenSights




----------



## northplm

House real close to the street, sewer backed up, didn’t seem like much more than 60-70’. Cables out, couldn’t get past with a 4” cutter, worked it and worked it, no luck. Went in with a 3” cutter, finally popped through, came back and corked right at the clean out. Far from the biggest beavertail I’ve ever pulled out, but definitely one of the thickest. I had to reach into the clean out and pull it apart clump by clump until I could finally pull the whole thing back. I don’t usually cork myself so I felt like a jack wagon. Camera showed line was real clean but it did run out to the side street between two neighbor houses.


----------



## skoronesa

northplm said:


> House real close to the street, sewer backed up, didn’t seem like much more than 60-70’. Cables out, couldn’t get past with a 4” cutter, worked it and worked it, no luck. Went in with a 3” cutter, finally popped through, came back and corked right at the clean out. Far from the biggest beavertail I’ve ever pulled out, but definitely one of the thickest. I had to reach into the clean out and pull it apart clump by clump until I could finally pull the whole thing back. I don’t usually cork myself so I felt like a jack wagon. Camera showed line was real clean but it did run out to the side street between two neighbor houses.


Good job. Looks like you need a new foot pedal!


----------



## northplm

skoronesa said:


> Good job. Looks like you need a new foot pedal!


It's sitting in the cab of my van between the seats... 😴


----------



## skoronesa

northplm said:


> It's sitting in the cab of my van between the seats... 😴


When I get a new foot pedal I wrap it around the motor so the next time I use the snake I remember to swap it.


----------



## sparky

northplm said:


> House real close to the street, sewer backed up, didn’t seem like much more than 60-70’. Cables out, couldn’t get past with a 4” cutter, worked it and worked it, no luck. Went in with a 3” cutter, finally popped through, came back and corked right at the clean out. Far from the biggest beavertail I’ve ever pulled out, but definitely one of the thickest. I had to reach into the clean out and pull it apart clump by clump until I could finally pull the whole thing back. I don’t usually cork myself so I felt like a jack wagon. Camera showed line was real clean but it did run out to the side street between two neighbor houses.
> 
> View attachment 130829


What machine is that??? How did it handle the thick roots??? Looks like it did good


----------



## sparky

northplm said:


> House real close to the street, sewer backed up, didn’t seem like much more than 60-70’. Cables out, couldn’t get past with a 4” cutter, worked it and worked it, no luck. Went in with a 3” cutter, finally popped through, came back and corked right at the clean out. Far from the biggest beavertail I’ve ever pulled out, but definitely one of the thickest. I had to reach into the clean out and pull it apart clump by clump until I could finally pull the whole thing back. I don’t usually cork myself so I felt like a jack wagon. Camera showed line was real clean but it did run out to the side street between two neighbor houses.
> 
> View attachment 130829


This happens to me on every drain I do don’t matter if new pedal or not


----------



## northplm

sparky said:


> What machine is that??? How did it handle the thick roots??? Looks like it did good


Ridgid K-7500 with 7/8 IC, I just switched over after ten years with a Spartan 2001 and I’ve got to say they are compatible, if not equals.


----------



## MACPLUMB777

northplm said:


> Ridged K-7500 with 7/8 IC, I just switched over after ten years with a Spartan 2001 and I’ve got to say they are compatible, if not equals.


Which is better Ridged or Spartan


----------



## northplm

MACPLUMB777 said:


> Which is better Ridged or Spartan


Probably a matter of preference. I’ve only cleaned a few drains with the Ridgid, I fought thousands of root infested clay tile sewers with the Spartan. That Spartan was a monster, almost undefeated. So far I think I like the Ridgid the same, seems to have the same amount of power but I can’t tell for sure yet. I do really like the Ridgid stairclimber because it folds up and down to help you get the machine in the truck, I’d probably have to build a ramp or winch setup to run the Spartan out of my van. Also I love the ridgid quick connect system for the cables and blade holders.


----------



## MACPLUMB777

northplm said:


> Ridged K-7500 with 7/8 IC, I just switched over after ten years with a Spartan 2001 and I’ve got to say they are compatible, if not equals.


Do you mean 11/16" or 3/4" have not heard of a drum machine that can run 7/8" cable,


----------



## northplm

MACPLUMB777 said:


> Do you mean 11/16" or 3/4" have not heard of a drum machine that can run 7/8" cable,


I meant 3/4”, sorry I need to quit huffing primer on fridays.


----------



## skoronesa

northplm said:


> ......... I’d probably have to build a ramp or winch setup to run the Spartan out of my van...........


This is an old pic, my ramp is now a nicer, painted piece of 3/4" ply. The plywood slides in to the right of the snake, against the cage. Very easy to get in and out. I just bolted a piece of deep unistrut to the ceiling reinforcement piece. I have a general speedrooter 91/92.


----------



## OpenSights

skoronesa said:


> This is an old pic, my ramp is now a nicer, painted piece of 3/4" ply. The plywood slides in to the right of the snake, against the cage. Very easy to get in and out. I just bolted a piece of deep unistrut to the ceiling reinforcement piece. I have a general speedrooter 91/92.
> 
> 
> View attachment 130833
> 
> View attachment 130834


Other than the type of machine, the back of your truck looks like mine at the moment….


----------



## skoronesa

OpenSights said:


> Other than the type of machine, the back of your truck looks like mine at the moment….


That pic is several years old. Much more organized now..................at the moment


----------



## sparky

skoronesa said:


> That pic is several years old. Much more organized now..................at the moment


He’s not doing any work,that’s why it’s much more organized, if he had the open style utility bed with Tommy gate like me you could work and maintain housekeeping lololololololololo


----------



## OpenSights

sparky said:


> He’s not doing any work,that’s why it’s much more organized, if he had the open style utility bed with Tommy gate like me you could work and maintain housekeeping lololololololololo


Only newcon use open bed trucks out here.😂


----------



## skoronesa

OpenSights said:


> Only newcon use open bed trucks out here.😂


Seriously. Maybe if I wanted to stop at the supply house twice a day I'd use a pickup.


----------



## northplm

Pulled up to do a sewer today, 3” cast iron stack clean out with test tee, homeowner says they had roots about 8 years ago, no problems since. Couldn’t convince them to let me pull carpet near the meter, they “knew” they didn’t have a front clean out. Anyone, me being the moron that I am lost my ugly gloves, searched my van for about 20 minutes, gave up and bare handed the whole thing. When I was loading my machine back into my truck I found the gloves right out in the open, I still have no idea how I missed them. Oh well, sometimes I need to remind myself what a dummy I am to knock myself down a peg or two.


----------



## OpenSights

northplm said:


> Pulled up to do a sewer today, 3” cast iron stack clean out with test tee, homeowner says they had roots about 8 years ago, no problems since. Couldn’t convince them to let me pull carpet near the meter, they “knew” they didn’t have a front clean out. Anyone, me being the moron that I am lost my ugly gloves, searched my van for about 20 minutes, gave up and bare handed the whole thing. When I was loading my machine back into my truck I found the gloves right out in the open, I still have no idea how I missed them. Oh well, sometimes I need to remind myself what a dummy I am to knock myself down a peg or two.


Sounds like a lot of us had a bad Monday.


----------



## northplm

How loud did you cuss when that happened?


----------



## skoronesa

Just got back from a call. New mansion, only a year old. Guess the cause.

I had to dig up some bushes that got planted on the tank lids. From the foundation to the tank is 350'. I ran the camera after I was done and I think there's a c.o. in a garden on a hillside ~95' out. I located and flagged it but didn't bother to dig and expose it.

The basement toilet had been overflowing for a while, that powder room was a wreck. They were having a dinner party, lots of guests.


----------



## OpenSights

northplm said:


> How loud did you cuss when that happened?


Wtf and sob!


----------



## OpenSights

@CDC Apprentice learned an important lesson in drain cleaning today.


----------



## CDC Apprentice

OpenSights said:


> @CDC Apprentice learned an important lesson in drain cleaning today.


Y’a, never open your mouth doing a main


----------



## Logtec

CDC Apprentice said:


> Y’a, never open your mouth doing a main


we all have learned some things the hard way..


----------



## OpenSights

Not what said. Keep your mouth shut!


CDC Apprentice said:


> Y’a, never open your mouth doing a main


----------



## skoronesa

CDC Apprentice said:


> Y’a, never open your mouth doing a main



I chew 3 or 4 sticks of mint gum to keep the taste of schit out of my mouth. Even when you keep your mouth closed, that schit is in the air!


----------



## OpenSights

skoronesa said:


> I chew 3 or 4 sticks of mint gum to keep the taste of schit out of my mouth. Even when you keep your mouth closed, that schit is in the air!
> 
> 
> View attachment 132053


Chew works for me 😳


----------



## OpenSights

Lol! This was a backup enough to snuff out the furnace and heater. Solids all over! Worst he’s dealt with. Pumped out when we got there.


----------



## Debo22

CDC Apprentice said:


> Y’a, never open your mouth doing a main


1st rule of drain cleaning, don’t get it on ya


----------



## Tango

master_noriel said:


> This.
> we all had to learn that the hard way.


read the rules and post and intro.


----------



## OpenSights

Picked up a PM/LL a couple of years ago from one of my best customers. Son taking over his Dad’s rentals, great customer! Well his mom called RR because her floor drain/laundry line was backing up. So I scheduled it the next day, Friday. Well that didn’t work for her so we scheduled it for today. Back in February they sent out a green guy, charged $170, said she needed more work done. More “experienced” guys show up and say it’s the main and sold her a jet, 1 year warranty. When it backed up again she called them back. “Oh, no. You need to have your basement busted up! No warranty!” I looked at the invoices, no bust-up notes, just 1 year warranty.

A little bit before I got there she had the local gas company, who has been doing directional boring and they sent a camera down and got it open. No issues found. I tested all the lines and explpained everything to her. Told her their excuse for no warranty was BS and a company needs to be held accountable for their warranties. Told her if it backs up again to call me, I will diagnose it and hold them accountable.

Her son, my customer, wasn’t happy that she didn’t call him first to get me out there first.

I hate it when I see big companies take advantage of elderly customers who hand out their trust.
We’re going to do a prevent next spring and advise from there. High $ neighborhood, I know referrals will roll in.

Honesty and trust is the biggest form of advertisement!

Had a main just over a month ago. Line has a 12’ belly starting at the cast to clay, under the front porch, no roots. No washing machine. Told him to buy a canvas blow bag and get a washer. Volume is key for a belly. He bought one and it backed up again, handyman couldn’t figure out how to use it. So we went back. With a belly, no warranty from me. I was just going to charge him half rate since he did exactly what I told him to do. What I didn’t see the first time was that the basement floor was broken at the cast/clay. Cabled it, 20 minutes In and out. I said warranty. Next time I’m charging. LL pays immediately, does what I tell him to do or has me do what I tell him he needs to have done.

Again, honesty and trust is the key to good customers. Yes, there’s those who will walk over you, but those are the ones that get listed as “DNA” in the phone. Sometimes taking a minor hit will connect you with lifetime customers and the golden eggs that come with them.

I hear Canada is a bit different….


----------



## OpenSights

CDC Apprentice said:


> Y’a, never open your mouth doing a main


He had a good learning day today. First one was a non plumbing job for a good customer, then two mains and a laundry. First was at a rental I know well, so he ran it out. The blockage was at the cast to clay connection, as usual, but there are roots about 45’ out. So I had him run about 65’. Line is just under 60’. So he starts bringing it back and I go up to get cleaning supplies. Come back down to see him fighting to keep it from twisting up. So I took over, got it unstuck, but something wasn’t right so I pulled it back by hand. I’ve probably run this line a hundred times over the years, never had this issue before! Whatever happened was definitely in the line and not the city.










The second main was new to me so I cabled out. One little rough spot, not bad at all. So I let him bring it back while I went to get a new spanner plug. I’m walking down the stairs and see him standing at the bottom of the stairs with a big $h!t eating grin on his face. “You’d never guess what we pulled out!”


----------



## rooterboy

a pair of pants?


----------



## OpenSights

rooterboy said:


> a pair of pants?


The material was pretty thin, I’m thinking a light shirt?

This was his score yesterday…


----------



## skoronesa

OpenSights said:


> The material was pretty thin, I’m thinking a light shirt?
> 
> This was his score yesterday…
> 
> View attachment 136361


He's definitely "On The Ball"!


----------



## OpenSights

skoronesa said:


> He's definitely "On The Ball"!


I’m just glad it didn’t push into the main! That would be a couple back calls before a camera.


----------



## skoronesa

OpenSights said:


> I’m just glad it didn’t push into the main! That would be a couple back calls before a camera.


A COUPLE before the camera? I almost always run the camera the first time for my own certainty, whether or not I show/charge the customer is separate. Definitely would on a call back, then if it wasn't my fault/not a call back they'd likely be getting charged.


----------



## OpenSights

skoronesa said:


> A COUPLE before the camera? I almost always run the camera the first time for my own certainty, whether or not I show/charge the customer is separate. Definitely would on a call back, then if it wasn't my fault/not a call back they'd likely be getting charged.


All depends on how the drain feels and the customer. Did a kitchen laundry line a couple weeks ago. Bottom was rotted out. No warranty.


----------



## skoronesa

OpenSights said:


> All depends on how the drain feels and the customer. Did a kitchen laundry line a couple weeks ago. Bottom was rotted out. No warranty.


I was refferring to main waste lines. I don't usually camera small lines after I've cleared them.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks

skoronesa said:


> I was refferring to main waste lines. I don't usually camera small lines after I've cleared them.


I don’t camera any line after I clear it. 

There’s no such thing as a call back on a drain line for me, It’s a continuation from before if they have more trouble. 

All of my drain receipts at the bottom say “ clear line as needed, no warranty or guarantee “

That’s explained before I clean any drain. They are welcome to stick around and watch and ask questions at a distance.

I do not advertise drain cleaning. It’s not considered plumbing here.


----------



## skoronesa

TerryTotoSucks said:


> I don’t camera any line after I clear it.
> 
> There’s no such thing as a call back on a drain line for me, It’s a continuation from before if they have more trouble.
> 
> All of my drain receipts at the bottom say “ clear line as needed, no warranty or guarantee “
> 
> That’s explained before I clean any drain. They are welcome to stick around and watch and ask questions at a distance.
> 
> I do not advertise drain cleaning. It’s not considered plumbing here.


Do you have a camera?


----------



## TerryTotoSucks

skoronesa said:


> Do you have a camera?


No, I sub it out once in the blue moon I need it. 

But If I did buy one, I wouldn’t use it any more than I do now. That’s why I don’t have one.


----------



## Nazareth

Call me crazy but I run a camera before I even try to clear the main. If the water is relatively undisturbed you can see decently going down the first time. I want to know wheee my cable is going to go. Prevents me from going out a vent or blowing out a toilet if they’re back to back w/cs with a double santee


----------



## skoronesa

TerryTotoSucks said:


> No, I sub it out once in the blue moon I need it.
> 
> But If I did buy one, I wouldn’t use it any more than I do now. That’s why I don’t have one.


This explains why you don't think you can properly clear a main through a 2" hole. Yes, not all clogs can be fully cleared without a full size cleanout, but a lot of them can and I know that because I run my camera and double check. Sometimes you just need it to drain so you can go open the 4" c.o. and not get 50gal. of sewage coming at you. Then you run fullsize cutters.


----------



## skoronesa

Last week I had to clear a 55' long 2" pvc kitchen sink drain. It was boxed in the finished ceiling over a two hay garage. The last company tried three times to snake it. We were called because we have a camera and could verify that we got it clean. 

The mini-jetter was the saving grace. Aside from this line having 15 years of food/grease buildup they recently had the apartment painted and the idiot new guy painter dumped almost a quart of left over paint down the drain to clean his tray/brush. Without the mini-jetter, clearing the goopy balls of paint and grease was impossible.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks

skoronesa said:


> This explains why you don't think you can properly clear a main through a 2" hole. Yes, not all clogs can be fully cleared without a full size cleanout, but a lot of them can and I know that because I run my camera and double check. Sometimes you just need it to drain so you can go open the 4" c.o. and not get 50gal. of sewage coming at you. Then you run fullsize cutters.


What are you talking about ? 🤣

I don’t need a camera and I clean roots through 4” cleanouts so I don’t Get my bit wrapped up in roots and stuck under a slab. 

Merry Christmas 🎁


----------



## TerryTotoSucks

Sometimes you just have to cut the pipe and grab it by its tail.

Since Iphones came I get to take pictures of stuff. i ran service for almost 25 years without taking pics. boy i missed out. 









yall need to start a " go fund me " for Rooty the Rat.


----------



## Nazareth

skoronesa said:


> Last week I had to clear a 55' long 2" pvc kitchen sink drain. It was boxed in the finished ceiling over a two hay garage. The last company tried three times to snake it. We were called because we have a camera and could verify that we got it clean.
> 
> The mini-jetter was the saving grace. Aside from this line having 15 years of food/grease buildup they recently had the apartment painted and the idiot new guy painter dumped almost a quart of left over paint down the drain to clean his tray/brush. Without the mini-jetter, clearing the goopy balls of paint and grease was impossible.


Do you use the JM-1000?


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER

Charlie crew trimmed out a kitchen and bathroom on remod friday. Kitchen drained slow. This is what was removed. The 3” from the bathroom is just as bad where he went to tie in under the home.Charlie crew is cutting it all out tomorrow and replacing with good ol poly vinyl chloride.Ker Ching.


----------



## skoronesa

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> .....Charlie crew is cutting it all out tomorrow and replacing with good ol poly vinyl chloride.Ker Ching.


*Schedule 40 PVC, The Superior White Pipe*.


----------



## sparky

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> View attachment 136378
> 
> 
> Charlie crew trimmed out a kitchen and bathroom on remod friday. Kitchen drained slow. This is what was removed. The 3” from the bathroom is just as bad where he went to tie in under the home.Charlie crew is cutting it all out tomorrow and replacing with good ol poly vinyl chloride.Ker Ching.


The cast looks like it’s in good condition,just roto root it out


----------

